# Dog collars



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

For those of you that wear dog collars.
-Why do you wear them?
-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one? (if no one around you knows that you wear a collar then don't answer this question)
-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?

 For example
-I wear a dog collar because it i like how it looks and it feels comfortable around my neck. also it shows the affinity/affection i have for animals mainly dogs.
-No one IRL nose that i wear a dog collar
-The last time i wore a dog collar is rate now at the age of 18.

-update 
-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one? 
-my parents made jokes and life went on (so far)


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 2, 2010)

-Why do you where them?
Because I think they're sexy. Truth here.

-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one? (if no one around you nose that you wear a collar  then don't answer this question)
My family absolutely HATED it. I mean like mean glares and insults and the like, so I stopped wearing them (for now).

-How old where or are you when you last wore a dog collar?
I was 16 when I last wore one. 18 now, wear them in private sometimes now.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> For those of you that wear dog collars.
> -Why do you where them?
> -What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one? (if no one around you nose that you wear a collar then don't answer this question)
> -How old where or are you when you last wore a dog collar?
> ...



Holy shit you have terrible spelling.


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Holy shit you have terrible spelling.



thanks


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> thanks


No like, seriously. You misspelled so many common words. It hurt my brain to read that.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah man I kind of skipped over it cuz you're new, but you might want to improve that.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 2, 2010)

lol who *nose* i like them?


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2010)

Just posting to say ...no.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Only time ive ever worn a collar out in public or in private was when my friend and her husband invited myself and my husband out to a club (its the only club ive EVER been to).

We kind of went nuts with the whole slave/pet/master thing and her and I were the pets for the night.
So we had collars and leashes, and really gothed out makeup on .. and just some really wild clothing.

Course, at the time I only had one kid and he was with grandma during the whole thing.

I think this could also be something you would say, "If I ever did something crazy in my youth it was _this_"


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2010)

I loled at the spelling.

I don't wear a dog collar but I have two "people collars" I just got the one. I like em, comfortable and aesthetically pleasing :3

Parents don't know I have em, haven't gotten much of a reaction from people. We'll see how things go on Tuesday. I haven't actually worn one in public for a few months.


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Conker said:


> I loled at the spelling.
> 
> I don't wear a dog collar but I have two "people collars" I just got the one. I like em, comfortable and aesthetically pleasing :3
> 
> Parents don't know I have em, haven't gotten much of a reaction from people. We'll see how things go on Tuesday. I haven't actually worn one in public for a few months.



whats are "people collars" is that just another name for a dog collar or is it one of those collars that Gothic people wear?


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> whats are "people collars" is that just another name for a dog collar or is it one of those collars that Gothic people wear?


Collars made for people that I bought online. One is lined with faux fur and the other with lambskin. 

I guess you could call em collars that goths would wear, though I'm not goth and the colors of them aren't gothy either. One is a maroon with white and the other is plain ol white and silver. 

I bought em at collarfactory.com :V


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

*Why do you wear them?*
I'm in a S/M-y type of relationship, and it's kind of a thing for my partner. She got me my my current collar five years ago, and the only times I've taken it off since she got it for me was for weddings/funerals or to clean it.  If I have to take it off for a fancy social event, I feel downright naked and am very self conscious.

*What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one?*
That it was weird, but that I've done weirder things. I got a lot of questions at first, now none of them care, obviously. Sometimes people other than those I'm close with ask me about it or comment on it, but it's usually out of amusement rather than anything else.

*How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?*
I'm 22. I've worn a collar every day since I was 16.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

I think collars look weird and clash with my style. Takes away from my *METAL!* look.


----------



## Takun (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *Why do you wear them?*
> I'm in a S/M-y type of relationship, and it's kind of a thing for my partner. She got me my my current collar five years ago, and the only times I've taken it off since she got it for me was for weddings/funerals or to clean it.  If I have to take it off for a fancy social event, I feel downright naked and am very self conscious.
> 
> *What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one?*
> ...



Girls get it easier I think.  It wouldn't go over well if I started doing that I.


----------



## Browder (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think collars look weird and clash with my style. Takes away from my *METAL!* look.



Is this sarcasm? I thought collars were all the rage with the Metal Kids.

No I don't wear one. I might as well have when I was dating this psycho chick though. She totally had me whipped.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Is this sarcasm? I thought collars were all the rage with the Metal Kids.
> 
> No I don't wear one. I might as well have when I was dating this psycho chick though. She totally had me whipped.


As far as I know dog collars are not worn by people who are _*METAL!*_


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Takun said:


> Girls get it easier I think. It wouldn't go over well if I started doing that I think.


 I agree.  It seems to be this way with many "furry" things (even though I don't wear my collar for furry reasons, obviously); a dude wearing a tail is gonna get it way worse than a chick.


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I agree.  It seems to be this way with many "furry" things (even though I don't wear my collar for furry reasons, obviously); a dude wearing a tail is gonna get it way worse than a chick.


truth 

still gonna wear my new collar though. i likes it. though the O ring is a bit too big..,


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Conker said:


> Collars made for people that I bought online. One is lined with faux fur and the other with lambskin.
> 
> I guess you could call em collars that goths would wear, though I'm not goth and the colors of them aren't gothy either. One is a maroon with white and the other is plain ol white and silver.
> 
> I bought em at collarfactory.com :V



cool, but i think dog collars are better than people collars.


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> cool, but i think dog collars are better than people collars.


I disagree :V You won't find a dog collar lined with lambskin.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> cool, but i think dog collars are better than people collars.


 I agree, but that's because I'm boring.  "People" collars are too flashy for me.  And _way_ less comfortable.


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I agree.  It seems to be this way with many "furry" things (even though I don't wear my collar for furry reasons, obviously); a dude wearing a tail is gonna get it way worse than a chick.





Takun said:


> Girls get it easier I think.  It wouldn't go over well if I started doing that I think.





Conker said:


> truth
> 
> still gonna wear my new collar though. i likes it. though the O ring is a bit too big..,



i hope that when i go out into public that i wont have any problems just because i am guy. 
it's no fair how girls get away so much more then guys.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I agree, but that's because I'm boring.  "People" collars are too flashy for me.  And _way_ less comfortable.


I'm more boring than you :V


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> i hope that when i go out into public that i wont have any problems just because i am guy.
> it's no fair how girls get away so much more then guys.


I'd give you the whole "do what you want and don't care about what others think" but It would be hypocritical of me to give such advice since I cannot follow it


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm more boring than you :V


 Well, yeah.  But that goes without saying.  :3


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Conker said:


> I disagree :V You won't find a dog collar lined with lambskin.



comfort is more important than looks and lambskin dose not sound comfortable.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> i hope that when i go out into public that i wont have any problems just because i am guy.
> it's no fair how girls get away so much more then guys.


I don't think you'll have any real problems. In fact, you'll probably have less comments than I've had (people are usually more comfortable asking a girl about her eccentric accessories than asking a guy, since they're expecting a retarded cutesy response like "puppies are cute!" rather than a "it's none of your fucking business >:["). A few curious glances, to be sure, but those can be easily disregarded. Seriously, after wearing it for awhile, you completely cease to notice the attention. But I won't lie, at first you feel really self conscious, and feel like everyone is judging you, even if they couldn't care less. XD



Conker said:


> I disagree :V You won't find a dog collar lined with lambskin.


As long as the collar's leather, it really doesn't matter what the lining is. It becomes worn in very quickly as long as you wear it constantly, and soon wears like a second skin.  I find that trying to line it with anything actually makes it chafe more because of the stitching.  The conditioned leather that dog collars are made out of are designed to break in quickly and become flexible, and are made for longevity. Human collars are made for looks. You _can_ feel the difference.


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Conker said:


> I'd give you the whole "do what you want and don't care about what others think" but It would be hypocritical of me to give such advice since I cannot follow it



well thanks for the encouragement however hypocritical it might be.


----------



## Takun (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak needs to go for walksies.  |3c


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I don't think you'll have any real problems. In fact, you'll probably have less comments than I've had (people are usually more comfortable asking a girl about her eccentric accessories than asking a guy, since they're expecting a retarded cutesy response like "puppies are cute!" rather than a "it's none of your fucking business >:["). A few curious glances, to be sure, but those can be easily disregarded. Seriously, after wearing it for awhile, you completely cease to notice the attention. But I won't lie, at first you feel really self conscious, and feel like everyone is judging you, even if they couldn't care less. XD.



i hope that you are right because that will make life a whole lot easier.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Takun said:


> Nylak needs to go for walksies. |3c


 
I love my collar, but I draw the line at wearing a leash.  >:[

...In public.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I love my collar, but I draw the line at wearing a leash.  >:[
> 
> ...In public.


lolfurrybondage.


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> comfort is more important than looks and lambskin dose not sound comfortable.


My collars are pretty plain, and they are comfortable. It's why I went with people collars  

The lambskin is very soft. I love it. The fur one gets a tad hot during the warmer months though.


----------



## Takun (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I love my collar, but I draw the line at wearing a leash.  >:[
> 
> ...In public.




But what if you try to attack someone.  They might put you down. D:!


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Takun said:


> But what if you try to attack someone.  They might put you down. D:!



its a free meal.
and they cant put you down if you eat the evidences.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd rather yiff the evidence.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Takun said:


> But what if you try to attack someone. They might put you down. D:!


 
I have my rabies vaccination, at least.    (Seriously, I have a rabies vac tag on my collar.  XD  I love it.)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have my rabies vaccination, at least.    (Seriously, I have a rabies vac tag on my collar.  XD  I love it.)


Do you have one of those "if found please call" tags? All of my dogs have one. :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

I want a collar....


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you have one of those "if found please call" tags? All of my dogs have one. :V


 Yep.  It's gold-coloured metal in the shape of a dog bone with my first name and my gf's full name/phone number on it.  >.>

You see, THIS is why I get comments.  Anyone more normal than me does not need to worry about wearing a collar in public.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As far as I know dog collars are not worn by people who are _*METAL!*_



Wanna yiff?

(sarcastic valley girl voice)


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I want a collar....



go to Walmart thats where i got my collar.


----------



## Conker (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yep.  It's gold-coloured metal in the shape of a dog bone with my first name and my gf's full name/phone number on it.  >.>
> 
> You see, THIS is why I get comments.  Anyone more normal than me does not need to worry about wearing a collar in public.


Daaaaaawww :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yep.  It's gold-coloured metal in the shape of a dog bone with my first name and my gf's full name/phone number on it.  >.>
> 
> You see, THIS is why I get comments.  Anyone more normal than me does not need to worry about wearing a collar in public.



I can't tell if that is awesome or lolfurries. Probably both.



Riyeko said:


> Wanna yiff?
> 
> (sarcastic valley girl voice)



Of course I wanna yiff.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Certainly never in public, but maybe sometimes when I'd feel like it.
But I don't have a collar, so that little dream ends here.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't tell if that is awesome or lolfurries. Probably both.


Well, my partner isn't a furry, so it's only half lolfurries at best.  XD

Then again, she is a weird one.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, my partner isn't a furry, so it's only half lolfurries at best.  XD
> 
> Then again, she is a weird one.


We're all a little weird....

Well, not that weird.


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Conker said:


> My collars are pretty plain, and they are comfortable. It's why I went with people collars
> 
> The lambskin is very soft. I love it. The fur one gets a tad hot during the warmer months though.



I bet your human collars don't have paw marks on them.
http://wolveswolves.deviantart.com/art/collar-159341358
you cant have a cool looking collar without paw marks.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> I bet your human collars don't have paw marks on them.
> http://wolveswolves.deviantart.com/art/collar-159341358
> you cant have a cool looking collar without paw marks.


 
I beg to differ.


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I beg to differ.



paw marks are still better


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> paw marks are still better


----------



## Marietta (Apr 2, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> For those of you that wear dog collars.
> -Why do you wear them?
> -What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one? (if no one around you knows that you wear a collar then don't answer this question)
> -How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?



- Because I'm a kinky little bitch who enjoys acting like a dog.
Oh, I mean, I just like it is all.

- My parents just said "take it off now". So I did. Now I only wear it in private or special occasions (which saddens me). However, my friend first got me into wearing one. I just wanted to try it on and ended up loving it (except the spikes that is) and then I went out and got me own and people love dragging me around by it (now the have no reason to totally ditch me!) Most people don't care though.

- Uh, 16 maybe. Haven't worn it for a while.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> I bet your human collars don't have paw marks on them.
> http://wolveswolves.deviantart.com/art/collar-159341358
> you cant have a cool looking collar without paw marks.


TBH I think that looks God awful.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> TBH I think that looks God awful.


 I sort of agree.  I'm a leather girl, myself.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I sort of agree.  I'm a leather girl, myself.


Same :3

I think having a paw print hanging attachment would be kinda cute if you were really striving for the "furry look" but I'm not going for that so I avoid the paw prints.

My newest one


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> Same :3
> 
> I think having a paw print hanging attachment would be kinda cute if you were really striving for the "furry look" but I'm not going for that so I avoid the paw prints.
> 
> My newest one



at least you find it cute 
i will be satisfied with that small victory.

your collar looks good but it would a lot be better if you didn't have that huge ring attached to it.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> at least you find it cute
> i will be satisfied with that small victory.
> 
> your collar looks good but it would a lot be better if you didn't have that huge ring attached to it.


Yeah. I'm tempted to remove it. Know anything that could cut through fairly thick metal? :3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 3, 2010)

-Why do you wear them?
'cus I love the appearance and the feeling of having it, and it's unique and fun.

-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one? (if no one around you knows that you wear a collar then don't answer this question)

WHY ARE YOU WEARING A COLLAR?! and then laughing, barking for like two days, and then my friends wanting them. Lol.

-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?
I wear it everyday, along with my fox tail.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Why i wear one?
- Like how it looks + feels and im the "freak" at school anyway so

Reaction?
 Parents were like wtf why? Friends didnt care at all...As for public, no one has said a word, few odd stares but thats it. Kinda sad that my parents poked fun at me before anyone else did.

Started wearing it ~2months ago, worn it everyday since i put it on


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> Yeah. I'm tempted to remove it. Know anything that could cut through fairly thick metal? :3



 a bolt cutter


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> a bolt cutter


Hmm. Good to know. I still might keep it though. I like the noise it makes :3 but I do wish it was a tad smaller.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Hehe I to like the jingle-y noise it makes ^_^ Also a good thing to play with when your bored =D id say keep it


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to quote the FIRST page because I am bored enough and I overslept.



Shenzebo said:


> -Why do you where them?
> Because I think they're *sexy*. Truth here.
> 
> -What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one? (if no one around you nose that you wear a collar  then don't answer this question)
> ...


Really? I believe you and think the same way (And still I doubt myself).
It's still pretty obvious that people will hate the abnormal, even when they make themself abnormal then cry about how people hate the abnormal.
I'd reccomend you to wear it all the time. You are a big girl now, so who cares what you wear, show them what I'm talking about.



Nylak said:


> *Why do you wear them?*
> I'm in a S/M-y type of relationship, and it's kind of a thing for my partner. She got me my my current collar five years ago, and the only times I've taken it off since she got it for me was for weddings/funerals or to clean it.  If I have to take it off for a fancy social event, I feel downright naked and am very self conscious.
> 
> *What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one?*
> ...



S/M y? Actually that sounds like "Semi".
Your partner? Ohh.... she got you that collar. Why take a collar to a _funeral_? It's sad and not rad. Also why do you feel downright naked in those fancy events? 
Every day must be hard. Imagine taking pills every day. (Actually a person close to me does that).



Heckler & Koch said:


> I think collars look weird and clash with my style. Takes away from my *METAL!* look.



How do you think it will look on _me_? Looking at the fact you never knew me.
Also, I am THE METAL! YOU CANT TAKE IT FROM ME!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 3, 2010)

Never want one ever


it would imply a constraint and passiveness I can never have nor desire to seek


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 3, 2010)

I wear them around, not everyday, ehhh.....usually I only wear leather black ones to events and such, because it could be considered as bondage-y to alot of people.

but for sports team day at my school I wore a dog collar in my team colors that had a little team bandana attached to it, people thought it was a little odd but cute.

some girl kept trying to take me for a walk though.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I wear them around, not everyday, ehhh.....usually I only wear leather black ones to events and such, because it could be considered as bondage-y to alot of people.
> 
> but for sports team day at my school I wore a dog collar in my team colors that had a little team bandana attached to it, people thought it was a little odd but cute.
> 
> some girl kept trying to take me for a walk though.



Id like it if a girl wanted to walk me


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Id like it if a girl wanted to walk me



I would do vice versa :3
Share Share


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

*-Why do you wear them?*
It makes me feel unique at my school... Other than the people who wear Cat collars :3
*-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one?*
My mom figured it was normal for me. Some of my friends joke around about how I Stole my dog's collar... But I Bought this one for me lol.
*-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?*
I'm wearing one right now o-o.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> *-Why do you wear them?*
> It makes me feel unique at my school... Other than the people who wear Cat collars :3
> *-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one?*
> My mom figured it was normal for me. Some of my friends joke around about how I Stole my dog's collar... But I Bought this one for me lol.
> ...



Unique
It doesn't mean you are special
Well in this condition it's wrong
And how can your mother figure it's normal? Aren't all mothers think their daughters shouldn't wear dog collars?


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Aren't all mothers think their daughters shouldn't wear dog collars?


 Well... normal for me at least hahaha :3.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 3, 2010)

-I don't wear mine much anymore, mostly for costumes.  I used to because I wanted to stand out against the silly highschool classmates.  
-My parents just sighed and shook their heads, my classmates thought I was a freak.  But since they had already called me a freak my entire school life up until that anyway, it didn't really matter.
-I think I was 15, I stopped wearing it because my skin was irritated by it.  Last time I wore it since then was my college's halloween dance.  I was my date's zombie slave, so I thought it worked.  In a kinky kinda way.  -3-

Mine is just a flimsy, cheap black leather Hot Topic collar, I put a dog tag on it just for shits and giggles.  But now I'm hoping to get a cow bell for it so I can wear it during Anthrocon and not be mistaken for a dog furry.  XP


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> But now I'm hoping to get a cow bell for it so I can wear it during Anthrocon and not be mistaken for a dog furry. XP


 I so have a HUGE Bell I would lend to you... But I not going to anthrocon T-T


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 3, 2010)

*wear one*
i do sometimes, love the feeling, it makes me sure on my being.
i do wear only when i am on a dog case (i am a dog therapist, one time i got a shark!! case, from my practical training)

* reaction of people*
-oh that lovely
-makes that collar make you think like a dog > yes of course
-ok thats strange, but its color fits you
-WTF

*how long you wear*
before i came here (2 years now)
only on a dog behaviour / training case


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Well... normal for me at least hahaha :3.



Yes.
Share share, what with the others? I am not against colar wearers even though I think it is made only for the house dog.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes.
> Share share, what with the others? I am not against colar wearers even though I think it is made only for the house dog.


 Lol I dunno anymore... It just makes me feel unique >:3 I mean... At least I'm not on drugs o-O


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Lol I dunno anymore... It just makes me feel unique >:3 I mean... At least I'm not on drugs o-O



Unique? In which way >:3? Do you feel special wearing a collar? Does it make you feel like an animal hugger anthro superhero?


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Unique? In which way >:3? Do you feel special wearing a collar? Does it make you feel like an animal hugger anthro superhero?


 Unique... different... Not what everyone's wearing XD


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 3, 2010)

stand out of the crowd.
just wear.
i won't wear it at school they already think im s/m fan


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Unique... different... Not what everyone's wearing XD



I see..
Everyone is wearing purple - you know nevermind.
Do you like wearing it? How often? Do you feel aroused wearing it?


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Do you like wearing it? How often? Do you feel aroused wearing it?


 I Love wearing it... Yes... And normaly I wear it everyday, I Feel something is missing when I'm out and about with it off :/... And why would I Feel aroused when I'm wearing it? O-o


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I Love wearing it... Yes... And normaly I wear it everyday, I Feel something is missing when I'm out and about with it off :/... And why would I Feel aroused when I'm wearing it? O-o



You feel something is missing without it... Any other feelings came with it, or just the collar?
I don't know about that question, it came to my head as other weird things came to my head lately.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You feel something is missing without it... Any other feelings came with it, or just the collar?
> I don't know about that question, it came to my head as other weird things came to my head lately.


 Naw, Just makes me feel weird when I don't have it on... And... If you want the answer to that last question Message me lol xDD


----------



## Phobiac (Apr 3, 2010)

*-Why do you wear them?*

My girlfriend and I are into leather, BDSM, and sometimes puppy play. So I only wear it for the bedroom / kink situations.

*-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?*

Eighteen. My current age.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone wanna put a collar on me?!!?!?


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna put a collar on me?!!?!?


 You know it >


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Naw, Just makes me feel weird when I don't have it on... And... If you want the answer to that last question Message me lol xDD



A bit tad weird doesn't it?
Well..
What do everything think about it?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> You know it >


Ok sounds good. What do you want me to do now?


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok sounds good. What do you want me to do now?


 I Havn't got a clue  Do the Hokey Pokey? XD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I Havn't got a clue  Do the Hokey Pokey? XD


KAY!

This isn't very fun...


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> KAY!
> 
> This isn't very fun...


 Do the time warp while trying to eat and entertain children? XD O-o I dunno hehehe


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha i dont think thats what hes getting at xD.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Haha i dont think thats what hes getting at xD.


 Oh yes, Yes I know >:3 I wouldn't want to be a little perv... Even tho everyone else is O-o lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Do the time warp while trying to eat and entertain children? XD O-o I dunno hehehe


But that would create a *TIME PARADOX!

*


Wulfe said:


> Haha i dont think thats what hes getting at  xD.



WHO SAID THAT'S WHAT I WANTED I'M NOT A PERV GOD YOUR SO STUPID YOU COCKMONGLER! >=[










:V


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol that an insult or a complement?


----------



## Bando (Apr 3, 2010)

HK, I'd put a collar on you. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But that would create a *TIME PARADOX!
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Arousement.
Really, H#K, all you need is POWERTHRIST. A DRINK FOR MEN!!!! Now with SHOCKOLATE! 
I don't figure what is so killing you with the collars. It's cute so why not resist


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Arousement.
> Really, H#K, all you need is POWERTHRIST. A DRINK FOR MEN!!!! Now with SHOCKOLATE!
> I don't figure what is so killing you with the collars. It's cute so why not resist


I don't think it would go well with jeans, a band/nerdy videogame shirt, and a bomber jacket.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think it would go well with jeans, a band/nerdy videogame shirt, and a bomber jacket.



Emmm yes I know
Jeans I do not know, but I fear that those american pants that start after the but won't work either. With those pants nobody needs to work too hard at the bathroom. Even these baggy pants are good sometimes.
Collars + NerdASHELL/BandloverASHELL/FURRYAUGAGAGAG = bad but with furries they work great.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Emmm yes I know
> Jeans I do not know, but I fear that those american pants that start after the but won't work either. With those pants nobody needs to work too hard at the bathroom. Even these baggy pants are good sometimes.
> Collars + NerdASHELL/BandloverASHELL/FURRYAUGAGAGAG = bad but with furries they work great.



I have no idea what you just said >_>


----------



## Bando (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Emmm yes I know
> Jeans I do not know, but I fear that those american pants that start after the but won't work either. With those pants nobody needs to work too hard at the bathroom. Even these baggy pants are good sometimes.
> Collars + NerdASHELL/BandloverASHELL/FURRYAUGAGAGAG = bad but with furries they work great.



Wait, what?


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think it would go well with jeans, a band/nerdy videogame shirt, and a bomber jacket.


Really depends on the color of the collar :3 

My white one seems to go fine with most of my gaming tshirts because they either aren't black or feature a large amount of white on black. Doesn't look that out of place.

Or maybe it does and I'm just retarded

Don't know what a "bomber jacket" is

:V


----------



## Draconic (Apr 3, 2010)

Dog collars? Ugh, this is the shit that makes people HATE us, you guys.

You're not an animal, you will never be an animal, so stop acting like one.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmmm... Mine's black with white wrighting on it... Lol
@Draconic: Well.. animals get Jackets and shirts...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> Really depends on the color of the collar :3
> 
> My white one seems to go fine with most of my gaming tshirts because they either aren't black or feature a large amount of white on black. Doesn't look that out of place.
> 
> ...



Those leather jackets with the fur around the neck that stereotypical pilots wear.

And no, mine doesn't have real fur.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

-Why do you wear them?
 i love how they look, and it feels good
-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one? 
Most of my friends love it when i wear it (they think its hot) and they enjoy leashing me haha
-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?
18...so yesterday


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

Draconic said:


> Dog collars? Ugh, this is the shit that makes people HATE us, you guys.
> 
> You're not an animal, you will never be an animal, so stop acting like one.


 
oh dont even start with that, punks, goths, emos, ravers also wear them, so its more likely that people will think ur a goth poser then a furry if ur seen wearing a collar


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Most people that like wearing them also tend to be subs.

I'll be holding the leash.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> Don't know what a "bomber jacket" is
> 
> :V



I think it's like a burqa


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Do furries wear those choke collars for training dogs?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have no idea what you just said >_>



FURRIES AUGHAGUHGUHGUHGUG



atrakaj said:


> Most people that like wearing them also tend to be subs.
> 
> I'll be holding the leash.


Really? Subs?
I like subs, both those slave and also those side dishes with meat.

And I will be the ond to hold the leash I'm lead singer.



SnowFox said:


> I think it's like a burqa



If somebody wears a burqa, then the chances it will wear a collar are same to the chances it votes.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Most people that like wearing them also tend to be subs.


 Oh really now? >:3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Oh really now? >:3



Do you enjoy the collars?


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Draconic said:


> Dog collars? Ugh, this is the shit that makes people HATE us, you guys.
> 
> You're not an animal, you will never be an animal, so stop acting like one.



Honestly i dont see why wearing a dog collar would bother anyone...i wear mine to school everyday only people i know asked why. Pretty ballsy statement too...I dont see how wearing a dog collar makes people hate us i have been treated the same since i wore mine. Nobody gives a shit what you wear just so long as your not shoving shit down their throat


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a leather dog collar I wear on occasion.
People tell me I'm weird. :V
and they ask if I'm gay.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't wear a collar, and I don't plan on getting one. I don't see what's wrong with them, though.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I have a leather dog collar I wear on occasion.
> People tell me I'm weird. :V
> and they ask if I'm gay.



You're a sub.

You're a furry. You *are *weird.

You *are *gay.

Or bi.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Honestly i dont see why wearing a dog collar would bother anyone...i wear mine to school everyday only people i know asked why. Pretty ballsy statement too...I dont see how wearing a dog collar makes people hate us i have been treated the same since i wore mine. Nobody gives a shit what you wear just so long as your not shoving shit down their throat



If I was a sub, I'd probably wear one too.

I've done weirder things in high school.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do you enjoy the collars?


Very much so... ^0^

@:Wulfe: No one minds my collar much either... Some friends may crack a few jokes here and there but... that's it :3


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

I am a sub =P So...People assume its also for that reason. Not in a relationship so im not "collared" I was and wore it cause of that just got used to it


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Very much so... ^0^
> 
> @:Wulfe: No one minds my collar much either... Some friends may crack a few jokes here and there but... that's it :3



So you're a sub.



Wulfe said:


> I am a sub =P So...People assume its also for that reason. Not in a relationship so im not "collared" I was and wore it cause of that just got used to it



I didn't mean in a relationship, just subs in general.

It just...feels right, does it not?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If I was a sub, I'd probably wear one too.
> 
> I've done weirder things in high school.


I wasn't the weird kid in high school. I was just kinda that guy.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

actually im not the sub, i just like the way it feels on my neck =3


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol somehow...that doesn't surprise me H&K


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It just...feels right, does it not?


 Hahaha yep XDD You know it ;p


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wasn't the weird kid in high school. I was just kinda that guy.



I was the weird one.

I was also the awesome one.

I dressed as the Grim Reaper for Hero Day.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hahaha yep XDD You know it ;p



And yet I've never worn one, nor am I a sub.

I just understand how people think and feel :/ .


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And yet I've never worn one, nor am I a sub.
> 
> I just understand how people think and feel :/ .


 Hmmm... You sure about that? ^~^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Lol somehow...that doesn't surprise me H&K


What? That I wasn't the weird kid? Or that I was just kinda that dude. Nobody hated me, but I wasn't insanely popular. I was just kinda there.


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 3, 2010)

Draconic said:


> Dog collars? Ugh, this is the shit that makes people HATE us, you guys.
> 
> You're not an animal, you will never be an animal, so stop acting like one.



I think acting like an animal is a fun part of being a furry and its not like we bark or howl in public, at least not often.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hmmm... You sure about that? ^~^





Heckler & Koch said:


> What? That I wasn't the weird kid? Or that I was just kinda that dude. Nobody hated me, but I wasn't insanely popular. I was just kinda there.



I was always famous, for absolutely no reason.

I've actually had kids that I had never seen before walk up to me and say, "You're [insert name here], aren't you?"

"Err...yeah."


Middle school was a weird time for me.

I was very introverted then.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hmmm... You sure about that? ^~^



Pretty sure, yeah.

I've predicted entire arguments in my head before, even getting the exact wording and accents down.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pretty sure, yeah.
> 
> I've predicted entire arguments in my head before, even getting the exact wording and accents down.


 Intresting... What am I Thinking of now? >:3 LOL


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Intresting... What am I Thinking of now? >:3 LOL



BDSM.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

lol i don't think hes psychic Sumi =P


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> BDSM.


Well damn... xD Jkin' Lol, I'm thinkin' about Love Shack! (the song >:3)

@Wulfe: Very true :/ Well... hehe Too late lol


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol Love shack...Good stuff...But why xD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> lol i don't think hes psychic Sumi =P





Sumi said:


> Well damn... xD Jkin' Lol, I'm thinkin' about Love Shack! (the song >:3)
> 
> @Wulfe: Very true :/ Well... hehe Too late lol



Never said psychic.

Oh, wait, yeah I have, just not in this thread.

I can read people if I've met them in *person*.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

If someone gives me $100 I'll wear a collar for the rest of my life.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Lol Love shack...Good stuff...But why xD


The song just came on... XD

@H&K: I Would... But... Could I Just give you a collar to wear? XD


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Give him a fluffy pink one with gemstones xD. That would be worth the 100$


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Give him a fluffy pink one with gemstones xD. That would be worth the 100$


 Such a great idea! XD


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Give him a fluffy pink one with gemstones xD. That would be worth the 100$



I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'd pay to see that.



I'd charge for people to see that.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'd charge for people to see that.


 how much? O-o


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're a sub.
> 
> You're a furry. You *are *weird.
> 
> ...


I'm also infamous for being the one everybody gets along with.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> how much? O-o



tree fidy


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> how much? O-o



How much do you have?



CrispSkittlez said:


> I'm also infamous for being the one everybody gets along with.



I can get along with everyone as well.

Except rednecks that don't like technology.

They don't like me for some reason.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> tree fidy



Sounds good, where do I pay?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Sounds good, where do I pay?



My Swiss bank account.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> The song just came on... XD
> 
> @H&K: I Would... But... Could I Just give you a collar to wear? XD


No because I would have no reason to wear it.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Over there >>>>

Yes you would H&K you would have the 100$!!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No because I would have no reason to wear it.



I'll give you 50% of the profits I make from marketing you wearing it.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> How much do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll give you 50% of the profits I make from marketing you wearing it.


deal.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> atrakaj said:
> 
> 
> > How much do you have?
> ...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I Have So much, I Don't even know xD
> 
> Anyways... I'm off to go and eat so o-o



...

I'm sensing more than one meaning in that sentence.



Heckler & Koch said:


> deal.



Excellent.

I love loopholes.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can get along with everyone as well.
> 
> Except rednecks that don't like technology.
> 
> They don't like me for some reason.


Well, there is that one guy I punched in the face.....

He and his friends probably don't like me much. :V


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, there is that one guy I punched in the face.....
> 
> He and his friends probably don't like me much. :V



Did he deserve it?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

But seriously odds are I won't be wearing a collar.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, there is that one guy I punched in the face.....
> 
> He and his friends probably don't like me much. :V



Heh.

I've never punched anyone in the face.

Except my sister, but that was her own fault.

She was running right at me, so I just calmly stuck out my fist and she ran right into it.

I was about six or seven.


For some reason, I just can't hit/attack anyone with everything I've got.

Something holds me back.

Otherwise I'd probably have killed someone by now, even though I don't get in many fights.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Awwww...T_T Why not? Got my hopes up


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Quick, someone photoshop a collar onto his avatar.

Really.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't have photoshop or i would xD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Quick, someone photoshop a collar onto his avatar.
> 
> Really.


That would be my avatar though, not IRL me.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That would be my avatar though, not IRL me.



Here, your avatar *is *you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Here, your avatar *is *you.


No it's not, I posted a pic in the mugshot thread so a good chunk of people know what I look like.


----------



## Liam (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> I've never punched anyone in the face.
> 
> ...


There was this one time that someone said "Do something funny" to which I responded to a punch square to the face.  He was in so much scock that he couldn't do anything about it afterwards except sit there as I walked away.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it's not, I posted a pic in the mugshot thread so a good chunk of people know what I look like.



Quick, find that picture and photoshop a collar onto it!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it's not, I posted a pic in the mugshot thread so a good chunk of people know what I look like.



Ten = a good chunk?



Liam said:


> There was this one time that someone said "Do something funny" to which I responded to a punch square to the face.  He was in so much scock that he couldn't do anything about it afterwards except sit there as I walked away.



I'd laugh at his 'scock.'


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

He took it down...

In Soviet Russia Avatar is YOU!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ten = a good chunk?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd laugh at his 'scock.'



Yes.



Wulfe said:


> He took it down...
> 
> In Soviet Russia Avatar is YOU!



I did take it done because people are creepy and it was a bad idea anyways.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Quick, find a similar person and photoshop a collar and some shades on it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Quick, find a similar person and photoshop a collar and some shades on it.



Even better. :grin:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure someone saved it to their hard-drive.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Quick, find a similar person and photoshop a collar and some shades on it.


 OMG Great idea! O-o, What'd he look like tho?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

White.

Long, straight black hair.

A small neck beard but no mustache, if I remember right.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol neck beard! Someone just use paint and free draw him with a collar on!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> White.
> 
> Long, straight black hair.
> 
> A small neck beard but no mustache, if I remember right.


No.

I have brown hair, and I have a goatee/beard thing. I shave my neck.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> White.
> 
> Long, straight black hair.
> 
> A small neck beard but no mustache, if I remember right.


 No clue who looks like that :/


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

eeww, neck beard


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.
> 
> I have brown hair, and I have a goatee/beard thing. I shave my neck.



Thanks for the input.

Now we know.

I should seriously be an interrogator.

I'm good at using psycho-manipulation to find out information.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Now we know.
> 
> ...


I felt the need to correct myself after you said I have a neckbeard. I find that offensive >=[


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Kinda creepy atrakaj O_O


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Now we know.
> 
> ...



Nice job there.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Kinda creepy atrakaj O_O



Your point?



Heckler & Koch said:


> I *felt the need* to correct myself after you said I have a neckbeard. I find that offensive >=[



Exactly.



Tommy said:


> Nice job there.



*bows*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh well, you won't find someone that actually looks like me, and if you do it won't matter since it isn't me.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh well, you won't find someone that actually looks like me, and if you do it won't matter since it isn't me.



So you think.

It'd be funny if, instead of finding someone just similar, we find your FB page by accident.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Does he even have a facebook page ?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Does he even have a facebook page ?



Yes, I've seen it. I also have seen his profile pic via skype, yeah he's rather unique. Still want your Russian hat >:[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Does he even have a facebook page ?



Yes, just not under this name.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty knows! Atrakaj use your jedi mind tricks and tell him to give it to us!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty, pics or get the fuck in the van, where you will be raped by female versions of Bill Gates.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

If he posts my facebook I will track him down and kill him. He lives only one state away and I live not far from the border...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If he posts my facebook I will track him down and kill him. He lives only one state away and I live not far from the border...



Heh.

Heh heh.

You're in Maryland.

*Nowhere *there is far from the border.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If he posts my facebook I will track him down and kill him. He lives only one state away and I live not far from the border...



Sheesh, I'm not an asshole...or the dick that compliments it, I respect the fact that you prefer at least a bit of privacy.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 3, 2010)

Dude, I want to see HK's facebook page.



Scotty1700 said:


> Sheesh, I'm not an asshole...or the dick that compliments it, I respect the fact that you prefer at least a bit of privacy.


  Hey, can we work out some kind of arrangement?  ;D

...Wait, I forget, are you gay?  >_>  Crap.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Did he deserve it?


Oh yeah, he pushed one of my friends. >:V


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Who doesnt!? Its like the Holy Grail now...How does it feel H&K?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Dude, I want to see HK's facebook page.
> 
> 
> Hey, can we work out some kind of arrangement?  ;D
> ...




Not completely, I'm actually going back to the BI side


----------



## Nylak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not completely, I'm actually going back to the BI side


 ...In that case, we should work out some kind of arrangement. 

>_>

<_<


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...



True, but I live in one of the counties that borders PA.



Scotty1700 said:


> Sheesh, I'm not an asshole...or the dick that compliments it, I respect the fact that you prefer at least a bit of privacy.



Thank you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...In that case, we should work out some kind of arrangement.
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<



>_> Only if he doesn't mind.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Thank you.



See, I have logic, I don't TRY to fuck people over :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sheesh, I'm not an asshole...or the dick that compliments it, I respect the fact that you prefer at least a bit of privacy.



Fine.

Then list off random details about him so that one of us can make a badly drawn representation of him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fine.
> 
> Then list off random details about him so that one of us can make a badly drawn representation of him.



He's a male....that is all.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fine.
> 
> Then list off random details about him so that one of us can make a badly drawn representation of him.


You won't win this one.

Also scotty I want to change that pic soon so no more russian hat for you to jack off to.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's a male....that is all.



You sure about that?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You won't win this one.
> 
> Also scotty I want to change that pic soon so no more russian hat for you to jack off to.



OH NOES, What will I do without my fap-material!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OH NOES, What will I do without my fap-material!



Get revenge.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Quick Scotty! Save the picture!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Quick Scotty! Save the picture!!



Lol, I should


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Do Eeeet! And share it with us =P


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Do Eeeet! And share it with us =P



Nah, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

You guys arn't cool enough to see what I look like. Except maybe nylak, but she'll probably betray me.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

T_T Meanie!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys arn't cool enough to see what I look like. Except maybe nylak, but she'll probably betray me.



Sorta ironic that I'm cool enough to view it hehe. Wewt, I iz cooler tan you guiz!


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Dont rub it in!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorta ironic that I'm cool enough to view it hehe. Wewt, I iz cooler tan you guiz!



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


You only know because you're his yiff buddy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Dont rub it in!



*Rub rub* There you go you little bugger :3



atrakaj said:


> You only know because you're his yiff buddy.



Not quite....He's not my type


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Hehe ^_^ Rub sum moar that felt good =P


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Rub rub* There you go you little bugger :3
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite....He's not my type



Uh huh.


Scotty's type = male.

Heck =/= scotty's type.

Hmmm....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> 
> Scotty's type = male.
> ...


No gave me some tl;dr lecture about how he is attracted to people's personalities and how I'm not his type.

This was after I was like ZOMG WANNA YIFFZ?!!?!? sarcastically.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No gave me some tl;dr lecture about how he is attracted to people's personalities and how I'm not his type.
> 
> This was after I was like ZOMG WANNA YIFFZ?!!?!? sarcastically.



New topic: Who is scotty's type?

Hey scotty, am I your type?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> New topic: Who is scotty's type?
> 
> Hey scotty, am I your type?



I'm not his type... am I?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm not his type... am I?





> Gender: *Male*
> Species: *Red Fox*



You just may be.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha am i your type scotty =P?!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh har-har. It wasn't that long of an elaborate lecture, I'm just a bit lost is all and I'm looking for specifics. Most men are like "OMG a woman, *yiff*." while I'm looking for compatibility through similarities and you're not that much like I.

Also, I'm not sure if any of the fore-mentioned are my "type" as I barely know any of you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You just may be.


I changed my species to annoy you.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh har-har. It wasn't that long of an elaborate lecture, I'm just a bit lost is all and I'm looking for specifics. Most men are like "OMG a woman, *yiff*." while I'm looking for compatibility through similarities and you're not that much like I.



Ah, I see.


I would still like my question answered.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I changed my species to annoy you.



Due to the amount of annoying drama in my life, it takes quite a bit to get me annoyed.

You'll have to do better than that.

That would involve actually trying.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> 
> I would still like my question answered.
> ...



But you were talking about some "human movement" on FAF. It shall exist NO MORE!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I would still like my question answered.



Couldn't tell ya, I don't even know you....you could be a looney pedo basement-dweller (sorry Harley hehe).


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

lol i love how this has gone so far off subject (this convo entertains me more then the original)


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Hehe Lycan All the topics on here get derailed ^_-


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you were talking about some "human movement" on FAF. It shall exist NO MORE!



Heh.

Heh heh.

So you're the anti-resistance?

Heh heh heh.

You still have human in there.

Heh heh.

You actually think you can stop it.

Heh.



Scotty1700 said:


> Couldn't tell ya, I don't even know you....you could be a looney pedo basement-dweller (sorry Harley hehe).



Ah, I see.

Sadly, we don't have a basement.

I'm meh about pedo.

Although if I saw someone raping a kid I would beat the shit out of them.

And then make them eat said shit.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> lol i love how this has gone so far off subject (this convo entertains me more then the original)



Another topic in The Den.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...



What's with you and going "heh heh"? Are you a super-villain now?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's with you and going "heh heh"? Are you a super-villain now?



No, that's his creeper laugh. A super-villain laugh would be "Muahahaha".


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
u know iv always wanted to see someone get the shit beat out of them

i mean i know its just an expression but still itd be an accomplishment to literally punch someone hard enough to make them crap themselves


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's with you and going "heh heh"? Are you a super-villain now?



I chuckle, for the most part.

Not much is funny enough to elicit a laugh.



Scotty1700 said:


> No, that's his creeper laugh. A super-villain laugh would be "Muahahaha".



As I said, I would do the evil chuckle over the evil laugh.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> u know iv always wanted to see someone get the shit beat out of them
> 
> i mean i know its just an expression but still itd be an accomplishment to literally punch someone hard enough to make them crap themselves



Shouldn't be too hard, considering you can literally scare the piss out of someone.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

...do metaphorical collars count?


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha his creepy laugh is pretty BA <3

metaphorical Collars...?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...do metaphorical collars count?



If it does, then so does the leash I have on you.



Wulfe said:


> Haha his creepy laugh is pretty BA <3



You love me for my creepy laugh.

Does that make you creepy in turn?


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Shouldn't be too hard, considering you can literally scare the piss out of someone.


 
this is true but itd still be interesting



Wulfe said:


> Haha his creepy laugh is pretty BA <3
> 
> metaphorical Collars...?


 
i do the evil laugh without meaning to somewhat often, it scares people


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

-Why do you wear them?
it gives me a sense of security.

-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one?
my mom was like "take that thing off right now" society looked at me weird but i didnt care.

-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?
i was 18 when i order my cow bell opal rhinestone with crocodile faux fur lining, then at age 21 i ordered my second collar which is a red rhinestone with ladybug faux fur lining. i still wear the red one all the time.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> this is true but itd still be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> i do the evil laugh without meaning to somewhat often, it scares people



The soft chuckle is creepier, in my opinion.

At least with the laugh, you know where they're coming from.

But a soft evil chuckle?

Heh heh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad this is back on topic now. It was creepy when they wanted my facebook.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

TheHowlingDragon said:


> -Why do you wear them?
> it gives me a sense of security.
> 
> -What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one?
> ...



You're a sub, correct?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Glad this is back on topic now. It was creepy when they wanted my facebook.



Who the fuck cares about your FB page?

Stop attention whoring >:V .


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If it does, then so does the leash I have on you.


;^;


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The soft chuckle is creepier, in my opinion.
> 
> At least with the laugh, you know where they're coming from.
> 
> ...


 
see when i do it its a combination of a chuckle and a laugh
its odd but scary haha


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're a sub, correct?


yea why?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



What was that? >:V



LycanBlade said:


> see when i do it its a combination of a chuckle and a laugh
> its odd but scary haha



I also enjoy starting with a full laugh and going down to a soft chuckle.



TheHowlingDragon said:


> yea why?



Just proving a point I made earlier in the thread.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If it does, then so does the leash I have on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe i love creepy, and i have been called creepy from time to time ^_^ So sure...?


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What was that? >:V


..nothing.....


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Hehe i love creepy, and i have been called creepy from time to time ^_^ So sure...?



Okay.

Creepy is more entertaining than say...Heck.


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

ahh okay.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What was that? >:V
> 
> 
> 
> Just proving a point I made earlier in the thread.


 
just wondering were you saying that EVERYONE who wears a collar is a sub or just most?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..nothing.....



Good kitteh.



LycanBlade said:


> just wondering were you saying that EVERYONE  who wears a collar is a sub or just most?



Most.

I always leave myself loopholes.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Okay.
> 
> Creepy is more entertaining than say...Heck.


Why are you so mean to me =[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you so mean to me =[



I'm not.

I'm brutally honest.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm not.
> 
> I'm brutally honest.


Nuh uh


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Creepy is definitely entertaining...No one i know seems to think so though, all scared of tim burton T_T


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh



Really.



Wulfe said:


> Creepy is definitely entertaining...No one i know seems to think so though, all scared of tim burton T_T



Heh.

I thought most liked him after he became popular.

Bandwagon and all that.


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

...don't be mean to Mr. H&K ._.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Creepy is definitely entertaining...No one i know seems to think so though, all scared of tim burton T_T


 
how can ppl think tim burton is scary "odd" yes but his stuff is to... *cant think of word* kid friendly most of the time anyways to be actually scary haha


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...don't be mean to Mr. H&K ._.



Do I have to put you back in the kennel?


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

It's obvious that H&K secretly wants a collar :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do I have to put you back in the kennel?


No cause she doesn't belong to you. >=[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No cause she doesn't belong to you. >=[



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> You don't know very much, eh?


You don't know much. He/she is mine >=[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't know much. He/she is mine >=[



Heh heh.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> how can ppl think tim burton is scary "odd" yes but his stuff is to... *cant think of word* kid friendly most of the time anyways to be actually scary haha




Yeah not sure...There all like Creepy = Scary, directly quoting a friend "I would rather be scared than creeped out" And we were on the subject of Tim Burton and similar stuffs...It saddens me T_T


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> It's obvious that H&K secretly wants a collar :V


No. Prove it.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. Prove it.


Too many pages to sift through in order to find passages that allude to it.

So I'm not gonna


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Yeah not sure...There all like Creepy = Scary, directly quoting a friend "I would rather be scared than creeped out" And we were on the subject of Tim Burton and similar stuffs...It saddens me T_T


 
tim burton is just to epic not to love, and im not just  part of the bandwagon on this iv loved the nightmare before xmas since i was about 5 haha


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. Prove it.



Let's zoom in on that, shall we?



Heckler & Koch said:


> o.wantProvecollari


----------



## WeArePossessed (Apr 3, 2010)

i wore my dogs a week after he died... *sad ='(


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> Too many pages to sift through in order to find passages that allude to it.
> 
> So I'm not gonna


You know why you don't wanna find it?

Cause you made it up!

>=[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know why you don't wanna find it?
> 
> Cause you made it up!
> 
> >=[



Overly defensive.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

A dog collar would perfectly complement the fursuit.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

dont deny!!

@lycan yeah i loved nightmare b4 xmas since i first watched it when i was like...8 or 9 ive loved the creepy stuff ever since


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Overly defensive.


I don't like lies and slander spreading about me!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't like lies and slander spreading about me!



Then why are you defensive about you being gay?


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> dont deny!!
> 
> @lycan yeah i loved nightmare b4 xmas since i first watched it when i was like...8 or 9 ive loved the creepy stuff ever since


 
what is ur fav movie by him?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Even if you did wear a collar, you would still be one of the most "normal" furries. :|


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

^but it doesn't look good with my style.


atrakaj said:


> Then why are you defensive about you being gay?


Because it's a lie!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^but it doesn't look good with my style.
> 
> Because it's a lie!



Heh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.


Why don't you believe that I am not gay.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why don't you believe that I am gay.



When did I say that I did?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler, your posts are gay, even if you are not.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> When did I say that I did?


I love how you catch me in those like .5 seconds between edits after I realize I made a typo.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how you catch me in those like .5 seconds between edits after I realize I made a typo.



I think it's funny how you think that that was a typo.

Your subconscious took control for a brief moment.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I think it's funny how you think that that was a typo.
> 
> Your subconscious took control for a brief moment.


If he isn't gay, his subconscious sure is!


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

he is just so far in the closet he doesnt even know where the door is anymore


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Or maybe I was focusing on Dragon Age. Cause that game likes to randomly kick my ass.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or maybe I was focusing on Dragon Age. Cause that game likes to randomly rape my ass.


Fixed that for you :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not gay damnit -_-


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

@lycan Probably Edward Scissor hands or Sweeney Tod

Lol its ok H&K *pat*


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

Isn't annoying Heckler fun?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Isn't annoying Heckler fun?


No it's not.

Let's get back on topic: Collars? No thanks.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler i think we figured out you dont like collars =P. I <3 Mine


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:
			
		

> No it's not.
> 
> Let's get back on topic: Collars? *YES, PLEASE!*


I fixed that for you.  You are so gay.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Lolz Heckler is gettin to much shit...Maybe we should lay off?


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

do people here prefer decrative/ elebrate collars or simple ones?

personally i prefer the simplier ones (unless im wearing it for a costume or certain get togethers)


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 3, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> do people here prefer decrative/ elebrate collars or simple ones?
> 
> personally i prefer the simplier ones (unless im wearing it for a costume or certain get togethers)



simple ones


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

I just wear a black leather D ring + loop ring Nothin fancy


----------



## Tommy (Apr 3, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> do people here prefer decrative/ elebrate collars or simple ones?
> 
> personally i prefer the simplier ones (unless im wearing it for a costume or certain get togethers)



I'd prefer simple. They don't have to be fancy.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

collar yiffing


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Collar yiffing...What?


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

whats that?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Collar yiffing...What?


wanna yiff


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

^_^ thought you would never ask


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> ^_^ thought you would never ask


PM me bby for a good time


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha are you being serious i cant tell...


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

*sigh*...problem with bein new...gets no love


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol Lycan I will play wif you =P


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Lol Lycan I will play wif you =P


 
oh really now? *smirk*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

3 way?


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Rofl 3 way with 3 dudes...LETS DO EEEEET!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> 3 way?



*Waves paws frantically* OOOH, make it four!


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

we need a private chat room hahaha

*looks around at all the fun persons to play wif*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Waves paws frantically* OOOH, make it  four!



And here I thought Heck wasn't your type.

Oh, wait.



> Gender: *Male*



Called it.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Hahaha 4 way now...Plug Party!?!

Lol we might get this thread locked at this rate T_T


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And here I thought Heck wasn't your type.
> Oh, wait.
> Called it.



Yet another fur who takes things too serious. *facepaw*, no better yet *double facepaw*


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

lol wulfe should message me ;D
scotty to if he wants haha


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Screw this sausage fest we need more chicks. Where's Nylak when you need her?


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha In all honesty im still sore from yesterday. >_>


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yet another fur who takes things too serious. *facepaw*, no better yet *double facepaw*



And yet another fur who can't see sarcasm when it's punching him in the face.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Screw this sausage fest we need more chicks. Where's Nylak when you need her?



She's busy atm.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And yet another fur who can't see sarcasm when it's punching him in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> She's busy atm.


No she's not!


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 3, 2010)

feel free to go back on topic at any time now.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> feel free to go back on topic at any time now.


 
lol itl nvr go back on topic, i got it back on for all of 5  posts or so before it derailed again haha


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

ANYONE WANNA PUT A COLLAR ON ME AND BE MY MASTER LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ANYONE WANNA PUT A COLLAR ON ME AND BE MY MASTER LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



Are you of legal age?


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Psh You only wish Heckler! and no Heckler is a 14 year old Japanese school girl


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Psh You only wish Heckler! and no Heckler is a 14 year old Japanese school girl


 
that would actually make sense from what iv seen


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 3, 2010)

This thread gives little kids nightmares.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This thread gives little kids nightmares.



Yeah, it's not doing so well.

When I was active, it gave adults nightmares as well :V .


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This thread gives little kids nightmares.


 
this thread also gives certain adults nightmares, but only when they know there neighbor is one of us


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Are you of legal age?


Yes I am.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

i dont think he/she is


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ANYONE WANNA PUT A COLLAR ON ME AND BE MY MASTER LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


 
I will yiff you too <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

YIFF yiff yiff. It's all that goes on these days v_v


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I will yiff you too <3


Hellz yes!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> YIFF yiff yiff. It's all that goes on these days v_v



Does your face still hurt?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Does your face still hurt?



Sarcasm is a painful thing. (Isn't it a bit ironic as I'm also being sarcastic about how much it hurts :3)


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 3, 2010)

Another collar thread?

I don't wear them, but I might _make_ someone wear one in the bedroom.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sarcasm is a painful thing. (Isn't it a bit ironic as I'm also being sarcastic about how much it hurts :3)



Ironic?

No, not really.

You're just being sarcastic.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Another collar thread?
> 
> I don't wear them, but I might _make_ someone wear one in the bedroom.



You'll wear one and I'll like it >:V .


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Another collar thread?
> 
> I don't wear them, but I might _make_ someone wear one in the bedroom.


I'll wear one for you! :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You'll wear one and I'll like it >:V .





Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll wear one for you! :V



This is a good chain of murr.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Another collar thread?
> 
> I don't wear them, but I might _make_ someone wear one in the bedroom.



Ive only seen like 3...since ive joined


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> This is a good chain of murr.


indeed it is.

Wanna yiff?

Murr yiff murr


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> indeed it is.
> 
> Wanna yiff?
> 
> Murr yiff murr



Actually I'm taking you to the vet to be neutered tomorrow.


----------



## Tundru (Apr 3, 2010)

I wear one to identify as a furry and cause I think it looks cool. Thankfully no one in my family has ever seen me in it or they'd flip out for sure. I think the last time I wore it was a few months ago at a local furmeet.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> This is a good chain of murr.



You're still wearing the collar.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Actually I'm taking you to the vet to be neutered tomorrow.



Excellent.

I'll pay you after I see it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Actually I'm taking you to the vet to be neutered tomorrow.


Awesome sounds like a good time I can't wait what


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol Heckler is gettin his balls removed xD Maybe he will calm down a bit too then? Haha


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

...what happened here?


----------



## selkie (Apr 3, 2010)

There are so many threads about this. :<


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a collar on my penis.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have a collar on my penis.



Can I put a leash on it and call it my pet...?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Can I put a leash on it and call it my pet...?


You? No.

Females however, yes.


----------



## selkie (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You? No.
> 
> Females however, yes.



what about manly females
or girly men
what about them :<


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Females however, yes.


  Oh, Oh, Pick me! XD


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

ummmm what did i miss???


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

..I'm surprised this isn't locked yet...


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..I'm surprised this isn't locked yet...


same here...


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

im sooooo lost as to whats going on?


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> im sooooo lost as to whats going on?



i dont really know anymore...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Oh, Oh, Pick me! XD



He has yet to get any female to yiff him.

Please don't be the first.



TheHowlingDragon said:


> ummmm what did i miss???



Collars.



WillowWulf said:


> ..I'm surprised this isn't locked yet...



It is.

They just left the key in the lock.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He has yet to get any female to yiff him. Please don't be the first.


 Hahaha, Yes'sir xD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hahaha, Yes'sir xD



If you like, however, you can join me in the intro thread.


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

@atrakaj: oh okay...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, keep giving me recommendations too, sheesh I've gotten 3 of them this week O_O


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Oh, Oh, Pick me! XD


you'll do just fine. Don't listen to that liar!


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

O-O


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you'll do just fine. Don't listen to that liar!


 Erm... -Excuse- I'm underage? XD


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

TheHowlingDragon said:


> @atrakaj: oh okay...



Indeed.



Heckler & Koch said:


> you'll do just fine. Don't listen to that liar!



I don't lie.

Which is why I leave myself loopholes.



Sumi said:


> Erm... -Excuse- I'm underage? XD



He wants to yiff a female for once.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He wants to yiff a female for once.


 Lol I should listen to the older man... Who ever that maybe O-o


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Lol I should listen to the older man... Who ever that maybe O-o



Unless the older man is a pedophile.


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

On Monday I'm removing the O ring from my collar :3

I've finally gotten more "GET RID OF IT FAGGOT" opinions than "KEEP IT DOUCHETARD"

This drunkpost has been brought to you by Jager. Jager. It's made with deer blood.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Unless the older man is a pedophile.


 Erm... Yeah xD That might be a bit scary lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Erm... -Excuse- I'm underage? XD


I swear she said she was 18!


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I swear she said she was 18!


 
thats what they all say right before the prision rape begins


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler would like prison, being gay n all =P 

Nah i kid


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I swear she said she was 18!


 Hehe 2 years off buddy xD


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

H&K = pedobear in disguise


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Hahaha I dont think its wise to talk to Heckler anymore Sumi xD Might get sum surprise Yiff!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

We'll I'm only 18 so it's not like I'm 30. Is that even legal though?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hehe 2 years off buddy xD



legal age of consent in my country is 16 ^^


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

Meadow said:


> legal age of consent in my country is 16 ^^


 
well techniquly (i know i cant spell stfu) here its legal as long as its within 2 years of ur current age


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We'll I'm only 18 so it's not like I'm 30. Is that even legal though?


I think Texas's consent age is 17... So I lied, 1 Year xD

@Wulfe: I think I agree... xD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not a rapist though, scotty is the rapist.

Why does everyone think _I'm _the rapist? -_-


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heh. I am eighteen as well.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why does everyone think _I'm _the rapist? -_-



I'm wondering this about myself as well.....


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmmm... Now which of you is older for Birthday wise? XD


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 3, 2010)

Hay, all these chillens in here :K


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hmmm... Now which of you is older for Birthday wise? XD



Probably me, since my birthday is in a couple of months.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Hay, all these chillens in here :K



Hay is for horses.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Hmmm... Now which of you is older for Birthday wise? XD



Mine is in September.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Hay, all these chillens in here :K



Hai wanna put a collar on me and yiff


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol So... Who to listen to? XD


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mine is in September.
> 
> 
> 
> Hai wanna put a collar on me and yiff




Ahaha, never change please. You never disappoint in your replies.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol Heckler how many times have you asked that now?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Lol So... Who to listen to? XD



Well, since mine is two months before his, and I don't ask for yiff every 1.3 posts, I guess me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Lol Heckler how many times have you asked that now?



Over 9000.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Lol Heckler how many times have you asked that now?



# of times asking for yiff = his post count.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

yiff


yiff yiff yiff

yiff













yiff


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, and for everyone who didn't know, Heck is also a Mexican.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 3, 2010)

I like this thread 
5 stars.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, and for everyone who didn't know, Heck is also a Mexican.


 Really now?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Really now?



No, he's russian. Hehe


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hai wanna put a collar on me and yiff


And this is what I'm talking about! Someone is clearly a closet homosexual collar wearing sub who doesn't like the things listed in your sig!

I SMELL A CONSIPERICY 

Wow. I fucked that word up so badly that FF can't even help jme spell it correctly.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Really now?





Scotty1700 said:


> No, he's russian. Hehe





> Species: *Human/Fox/Def Leppard*



Let's zoom in, shale we?



> ies:mexican*Hu*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

I am actually German with some Native American ancestry as well.

AKA: _awesome._


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am actually German with some Native American ancestry as well_._


 Another German! -High five- :'D


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Another German! -High five- :'D


Hellz yes!

WIR DEUTSCHLAND!


----------



## Sumi (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hellz yes! WIR DEUTSCHLAND!


 BWAHAHAHA! >:3 -dances about-


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am actually German with some Native American ancestry as well.
> 
> AKA: _awesome._



Who *isn't*?

Besides Obama, of course.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Everyone else is just jealous of our awesomeness.


----------



## WolfTailz (Apr 4, 2010)

I wear it because it is comfortable and I like the tag thats on it.

I haven't worn them around people

I last wore it a couple weeks ago... so 17.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm german, british, and irish. (Yes, I'm irish AND born on St. Patricks day but my name's not patrick o_o)


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Im sig'ing H&K :/


----------



## Sumi (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone else is just jealous of our awesomeness.


 oh, I Bet so lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Im sig'ing H&K :/


That offer is still up btw.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That offer is still up btw.



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.



I accept.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...



It's only for the wimmenz.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's only for the wimmenz.



Sure it is.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sure it is.


It's true.


----------



## Liam (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm german, british, and irish. (Yes, I'm irish AND born on St. Patricks day but my name's not patrick o_o)


I can stalk you now that I know that your dad's name isn't patrick.
Totally.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's only for the wimmenz.


 I Is 100% Female lol but we allready went through this... Lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I Is 100% Female lol but we allready went through this... Lol



Prove it
Well no but you can do it again can't you ;3



Heckler & Koch said:


> That offer is still up btw.



If somebody wants to be your master while you put a collar on?
Go on, I'll show you what is pain and yaoi. Hard in the ass.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Prove it
> Well no but you can do it again can't you ;3
> 
> If somebody wants to be your master while you put a collar on?
> Go on, I'll show you what is pain and yaoi. Hard in the ass.


Well... Yeah I Could... Flash you all? XD And can I watch??! :3


----------



## Phoenixfaerie (Apr 4, 2010)

Why do you wear them? love the feeling it just feels right to wear them

-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one? (if no one around you knows that you wear a collar then don't answer this question)
parents didnt care when i had to mention it to them but i dont wear it around tham
-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?
20 and wearin g it as i type this out


----------



## BatRat (Apr 4, 2010)

-It looks really good on me (at least I think)
-Nobody else wears a collar at my school, so it gives me a sense of individuality and expression
-It's like a necklace, just 10 times more awesome
-My fursona wears it, so I think I should too.


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

I love uniqueness and creativity and I think that's what we should all strive for. Be yourself ^-^


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 4, 2010)

How the hell is this still here let alone on topic?!


----------



## Taylor325 (Apr 4, 2010)

No clue. But I'm at least want to say, I don't see the point in collars at all. No offense, thats just me. I don't even see a point for a dog to have a collar unless its holding its tag or your walking it on a leash lol.

Just my opinion though, dont eat me  *hides face*


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> How the hell is this still here let alone on topic?!


Because somehow we were able to sneak in sex but still stay on topic...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

lol this thread is still alive.

And that offer still stands.


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 4, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> No clue. But I'm at least want to say, I don't see the point in collars at all. No offense, thats just me. I don't even see a point for a dog to have a collar unless its holding its tag or your walking it on a leash lol.
> 
> Just my opinion though, dont eat me  *hides face*




Point is to show that your a furry, or someones property in case of s/m, or just simply that you like how they look and feel. I dont see them any different than a necklace


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

If the next poster guesses the number I picked between 1-100 I'll wear start wearing a collar and post a pic.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

42. The answer to life, the universe, and everything in it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

WROOOOOOOOOOOOOONG

try again.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Right, I'll listen to you wholeheartedly my master.



That's what I thought you said. Go make me a sammich.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's what I thought you said. Go make me a sammich.


YOU HAVE NO POWER OVER _ME!_


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU HAVE NO POWER OVER _ME!_


 
SO KILL HIM.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm invincible! My almighty army of anthromorphic yiffin' hot wolves, dogs, and foxes will destroy you then rape your dead body!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm invincible! My almighty army of anthromorphic yiffin' hot wolves, dogs, and foxes will destroy you then rape your dead body!


NEVER!

I AM IN COMMAND HERE FOOL!

NOW GET OUT!


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm invincible! My almighty army of anthromorphic yiffin' hot wolves, dogs, and foxes will destroy you then rape your dead body!




... Do-Do I really have to? Can I take a rain check on this one?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm invincible! My almighty army of anthromorphic yiffin' hot wolves, dogs, and foxes will destroy you then rape your dead body!


 
They'll have to compete with Harley to proceed with that second part.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> They'll have to compete with Harley to proceed with that second part.



^____^ I'm nice, I'll let him go first.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2010)

Where is Harley? The minute someone mentions a dead animal he usually comes running.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

collar.

on my penis.

yiff.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> collar.
> 
> on my penis.
> 
> yiff.



you're doing it wrong...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> you're doing it wrong...



And thus, you're doing it right :<(^_^)>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

DOG COLLARS ARE NOT FOR PEOPLE


----------



## CFox (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> collar.
> 
> on my penis.
> 
> yiff.










Wrong!


----------



## Browder (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> :<(^_^)>



Do not bring Kirby into this. The last thing we need is vore.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And thus, you're doing it right :<(^_^)>



awesome! what do i win?


----------



## Amoranis (Apr 5, 2010)

I wear mine to raves.
Why do i wear it: Because its rainbow and its hot


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

lol furries and raves


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

I wore one when I was 8.
It was for halloween.
I was a kitty.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I wore one when I was 8.
> It was for halloween.
> I was a kitty.


 
And now you're a little dog.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And now you're a little dog.


Yes.
Barkbarkbarkwoofwoof and all of that... dog stuff.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Yes.
> Barkbarkbarkwoofwoof and all of that... dog stuff.


 
Sit.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sit.


I don't have a chair.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I don't have a chair.


 
Butt.

Floor.

Now.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Butt.
> 
> Floor.
> 
> Now.


But the floor is cold.
-Sleeps on the cold floor-
Amidoinitrite?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> But the floor is cold.
> -Sleeps on the cold floor-
> Amidoinitrite?


 
*pats*

Good doggy.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *pats*
> 
> Good doggy.


As you see I am not a normal dog.
I talk and therefore I do not wag my tail to getting pat.
I simply think about it. -And starts using confusing logic-


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> As you see I am not a normal dog.
> I talk and therefore I do not wag my tail to getting pat.
> I simply think about it. -And starts using confusing logic-


 
You don't wag your tail because it was cut off when you were a puppy.

Either way, wag your stub.

Now.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You don't wag your tail because it was cut off when you were a puppy.
> 
> Either way, wag your stub.
> 
> Now.



But my stub is so small you can not see it wagging.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> But my stub is so small you can not see it wagging.


 
I'll see the attempt.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll see the attempt.


I've been wagging my tail, sir.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I've been wagging my tail, sir.


 
Really.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Really.


Yes.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Yes.


 
Uh huh.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Uh huh.


I'm not lieing.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I'm not lieing.


He's lying.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I'm not lieing.


 
Sure you aren't.



Wyldfyre said:


> He's lying.


 
I can lie with two-syllable, non-yes/no posts?

That takes talent.

Also, no, I don't lie on the internet.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I'm not lieing.



I believe you <3


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> He's lying.


WHOA WHOA WHOA.
I'm a she.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA.
> I'm a she.


I meant atrakaj.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA.
> I'm a she.


 
Indeed.

I have seen the evidence.



Wyldfyre said:


> I meant atrakaj.


 
Sure you did.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sure you did.


Honestly I did, but I'm not quite thinking straight...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Honestly I did, but I'm not quite thinking straight...


 
That's because you're not straight.

And if you're not being straight, then you aren't telling the truth.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's because you're not straight.


I c wat u did thar. :V


----------



## Vriska (Apr 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I c wat u did thar. :V


We all c what he did thar.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I c wat u did thar. :V


 


Rainwulf said:


> We all c what he did thar.


 
Indeed.

It's called correct spelling and grammar.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Indeed.
> 
> It's called correct spelling and grammar.


Hey hey hey
Don't gamble on your energy
Buy powerthirst

Also I want to put a leash on each and every one of you :V
Why don't I see cool stuff like that here
Collarpeople and... grateous amount of semi - automatic weaponary at supermarkets.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hey hey hey
> Don't gamble on your energy
> Buy powerthirst
> 
> ...



I don't drink energy drinks.

Also, I too prefer semi-auto over full-auto.

Saves on ammo.


----------



## ceolwulf (Apr 5, 2010)

-Why do you wear them?
I love the feeling, its just great, and looks awesome. Also, I feel like being more "doggy" than without, which I like too.

-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one? (if no one around you knows that you wear a collar  then don't answer this question)
"WTF?! You even got more crazy than before,  I thought it was impossible." - My mother 

-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?

16, oh, saw I read it wrong, I thought when I first wore one. Well, to the question in correctness: I always wear it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

ceolwulf said:


> -Why do you wear them?
> I love the feeling, its just great, and looks awesome. Also, I feel like being more "doggy" than without, which I like too.
> 
> -What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one? (if no one around you knows that you wear a collar  then don't answer this question)
> ...



Even in the shower?

On-topic, I am considered so weird and am accepted as such that no one would even blink an eye if I wore a collar.

I've done stranger things.

They aren't my thing, though.

Holding the leash is, though.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Cocaine is a helluvah drug.

What did I do last night?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Cocaine is a helluvah drug.
> 
> What did I do last night?



Nothing you won't live to regret.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't drink energy drinks.
> 
> Also, I too prefer semi-auto over full-auto.
> 
> Saves on ammo.


I prefer a gun that puts collars and leashes on people
Also full-auto are better because the ammo is meant to be used. Though not all shot hit, it will still win any semi at close or mid range. For long range you'd have snipers.

I wouldn't wear collar because it's not my thing.
And even if I would, my image would be ruined further more.
Also I am dominant.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nothing you won't live to regret.


Orly?

Like what


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Orly?
> 
> Like what



Like that knife in your back.

Or that poison you ate.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

.who is this sexy woman and why have I not seen her before


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> .who is this sexy woman and why have I not seen her before



Because I'm not a woman.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Like that knife in your back.
> 
> Or that poison you ate.


But I only ate chocolate.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I only ate chocolate.



That wasn't chocolate.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That wasn't chocolate.


Yes it was the rest of it is sitting right next to me YOU LIAR!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it was the rest of it is sitting right next to me YOU LIAR!



That's Ex-lax.

Or the result.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because I'm not a woman.



Literally the DRUNKEN ace


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's Ex-lax.
> 
> Or the result.


No it's not it was a chocolate bunny!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it's not it was a chocolate bunny!


 
dude you are going to be shitting your ass off soon rofl xD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> dude you are going to be shitting your ass off soon rofl xD


No I won't. It was a Hershey's chocolate bunny that I got yesterday and it was delicious.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I won't. It was a Hershey's chocolate bunny that I got yesterday and it was delicious.


 
riiiiiiiiiiiight >.>
I wouldn't eat any type of candy if atrakaj was around it, just to be on the safe side :I


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiight >.>
> I wouldn't eat any type of candy if atrakaj was around it, just to be on the safe side :I


But he isn't around we're talking on the internets!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But he isn't around we're talking on the internets!


 
and I'm the Fresh Prince of Bellaire 
Just be careful of what you eat x3


----------



## shiveringpup (Apr 5, 2010)

-update 
-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first   saw you wearing one? 
-my parents made jokes and life went on (so far)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I won't. It was a Harley's chocolate bunny that I got yesterday and it was delicious.



Fix'd.



south syde dobe said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiight >.>
> I wouldn't eat any type of candy if atrakaj was around it, just to be on the safe side :I



Heh.

Heh heh.

Smart.

It still won't help you.



south syde dobe said:


> and I'm the Fresh Prince of Bellaire
> Just be careful of what you eat x3



Oh, hey!

You were on TV!

I still don't know what you look like, because I never watched that show.



Heckler & Koch said:


> But he isn't around we're talking on the internets!



*You* might be.

I might not.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

collars make you look like a scene kid from the 00's ...


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Apr 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> -Why do you where them?
> Because I think they're sexy. Truth here.
> 
> -What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one? (if no one around you nose that you wear a collar  then don't answer this question)
> ...



I wear a collar made custom from Collarfactory.com ^^  It's awesome and I think it shows people how messed up and happy I am lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

I came to your sig pic Tobias :3.
Not really, I still love it though hehe.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I came to your sig pic Tobias :3.
> Not really, I still love it though hehe.


Did you jack off to it?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did you jack off to it?



Nope, insta-gasm hehe.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I came to your sig pic Tobias :3.
> Not really, I still love it though hehe.



Try to stay on topic and not on that incredibly fuckable fox.
We talk about COLLARS on people's NECKS.
Wait.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

WHY WON'T ANYONE GIVE ME A COLLAR


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, getting a bit bestial aren't we Cynical hehe.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY WON'T ANYONE GIVE ME A COLLAR



WE WILL
JUST GIVE US THE LEASH AND THE BED
WE WILL DO YOU WITH THE COLLAR



Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, getting a bit bestial aren't we Cynical hehe.



It's all his fault
I blame H&K even though it's the first time I quoted him in this month.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 5, 2010)

Why I wore one:  I was fursuiting and my friend gave it to me as a gift.  I wore it, and poof.  I like collars.  *shrugs*

Reaction:  Funny looks.  That is it.  No open protest or anything; I just wore it for fun.

Age:  Last time I wore it was when I was 14.  15 now... since March 30th.  But I confuse people by the way I look and act - most upperclassmen think I am a senior when I am just a lowly little frosch.  I'm just confident and smart about the way I project myself.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 5, 2010)

I wear a dog collar to feel free like an animal. Family and society no reaction. I'm wearing my collar now.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

I have to keep a collar on my wang because it is such a beast.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I have to keep a collar on my wang because it is such a beast.



And yet more epic lulz. You guys (and scarce women) never cease to keep me entertained.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

guiz someon giv me a collar so i canz b supar kewl furrie


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Apr 5, 2010)

shiveringpup said:


> comfort is more important than looks and lambskin dose not sound comfortable.




I rarely wear my collar (partly because I had it made too big), but I had The Collar Factory make mine, and it has lambskin on one side (the side that touches the neck) and it is quite soft and comfortable.

Of course, I've had this collar for about three months, and I don't wear it anywhere but to furmeets, and nobody in my family knows I'm a furry.  I am straight and don't want to do with anything regarding BDSM.

However, I actually got this collar for whenever I get my fursuit done.


----------



## NevFox (Apr 6, 2010)

I think some collars are cute. Am I going to wear a humongous goofy nylon thing with rainbow pawprints and a tag with my address on it? Naw. But, some of the ones you find at anime cons are cute. I'm a sucker for cute.

I used to have two kitty-collars that I wore in middle school quite often, but I hadn't heard of the fandom then.


----------



## Aurag2 (Apr 6, 2010)

-Why do you where them?
It makes me feel more like my dog furry, Aura.

-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one? (if no one around you nose that you wear a collar then don't answer this question)
Don't wear it around my family but my friends laugh and joke, but otherwise dont care. Except a few told me to go yiff in hell.

-How old where or are you when you last wore a dog collar?
Just started this month and loving it.

It's blue leather, does up like a belt, and had little white bejeweled bones.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> guiz someon giv me a collar so i canz b supar kewl furrie



Here, I'll let you borrow the one from my wang.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2010)

1. 'Cuz I can...
2. They didn't give a crap...
3. 18... specifically two days ago...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

Why is this terrible thread still alive.


----------



## Conker (Apr 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is this terrible thread still alive.


You keep contributing :V


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 7, 2010)

Because new people want to boost their post count...And you keep  posting!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

give me a collar and I'll stop posting


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 7, 2010)

We tryed like 10 pages ago, but you wouldnt wear the Fluffy pink gem encrusted collar!


----------



## CFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> give me a collar and I'll stop posting



Fine, what is your address? <:I


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> We *tried* like 10 pages ago, but you wouldnt wear the Fluffy pink gem encrusted collar!


BADLY MADE GRAMMAR MISTAKE THAT EVEN I THE ENGRISH MAN DON'T MADE

And yes, H&K wear it.
We will all chaserape you after it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a collar.

I put it on my dead taxidermy fox puppet.

his name is gen.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a collar.
> 
> I put it on my dead taxidermy fox puppet.
> 
> his name is gen.



Collars are to put on humans not puppets not animals.
Humans are slaves.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Collars are to put on humans not puppets not animals.
> Humans are slaves.









gen doesnt like your logic.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> gen doesnt like your logic.




He's a puppet.

Does his mouth move?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He's a puppet.
> 
> Does his mouth move?



no.

he does this:

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hyq3eHPIQKY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hyq3eHPIQKY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

:3 I made him.

this really isnt all that great of a video.. I edited him afterwards so he turns nicely in both directions.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Tehe, I like it :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no.
> 
> he does this:
> 
> ...



You have a stick up his ass?

He must like that.


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is this terrible thread still alive.


I'm surprised it hasn't been locked yet... :/


----------



## Wulfe (Apr 7, 2010)

Shhhh we are on topic >_>


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Shhhh we are on topic >_>


Right so uhhh, collars
Yea, I want one...but I think it'd be a little odd if I wore one around :/


----------



## Sumi (Apr 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I think it'd be a little odd if I wore one around :/


 Psssst, I Still get people asking me ' Wait... Is that a collar?' And... 'Hey! My dog has that collar!' o-O


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Psssst, I Still get people asking me ' Wait... Is that a collar?' And... 'Hey! My dog has that collar!' o-O



"Is that a leash?"

"Is that Atrakaj holding the other end?"

"Why yes. Yes it is."


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> "Is that a leash?"
> 
> "Is that Atrakaj holding the other end?"
> 
> "Why yes. Yes it is."


not my leash D:


----------



## CFox (Apr 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> not my leash D:



If not you, then who?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> not my leash D:



Not that leash.

But this other leash I am holding, yeah.



CJ-Yiffers said:


> If not you, then who?



A lot of people.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 7, 2010)

-Why do you wear them?
Seems like a good idea, why not wear one, I am sure it would look nice around my neck.
-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one? (if no one around you knows that you wear a collar  then don't answer this question) 
I am sure they would make fun of me for being a furry
-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar? 
Ummm, not sure. I think I will go out and buy/steal one now.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, it started as a joke, needed to wear something orange to school,and my dog's collar was all I could find, everybody laughed, then I did it to try and be goth, doesn't work with an orange collar, dad figured I would stop wearing it eventually, which I did, about a week later, I was 14.


----------



## Donutman (Apr 7, 2010)

I wore one for shits and giggles once. But I was like 8.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> not my leash D:



I reccommend you having atrakaj as the holder of the leash.

I heard he is good.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I reccommend you having atrakaj as the holder of the leash.
> 
> I heard he is good.



Depends on what you're talking about.

And what context.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

I am in a creeped out mood.

Someone change this.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 8, 2010)

There are other sane people, truly.
did I get something wrong here?


----------



## DarkOverord (Apr 8, 2010)

Eh I do wear a collar around other furries and my home, but never at my parents, too many questions that could lead to mum googling "furry" >_> Started wearing it when I was 18 :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am in a creeped out mood.
> 
> Someone change this.



Loose your tight a bit!

Wear a collar.

Well actually talk to me talk to me.

Without having to make another thread that will be closed with an admin redirecting to the IM thread.


----------



## Amoranis (Apr 8, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Psssst, I Still get people asking me ' Wait... Is that a collar?' And... 'Hey! My dog has that collar!' o-O


when they say is that a collar. say "no, its a spaceship"

lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> when they say is that a collar. say "no, its a spaceship"
> 
> lol


Say "no it's a sex toy" and you'd still be telling the truth.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Say "no it's a sex toy" and you'd still be telling the truth.



Not necessarily, not everyone wears them to show that they're "owned" or anything. It could be just an icon to identify them as a furry, or even to give them a sense of security.


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 8, 2010)

i wear them because it feels comfortable and they separate me from the crowd in my school. 300 more or less isn't really a crowd and it definitely defines me.
my mom thought i was going insane others found me odd and more often than not ask me why i do it. one of my friends parents call me the girl who wears a collar.
i last wore my collar a few months ago and i now want to wear it again but i cant find it.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 9, 2010)

DarkOverord said:


> Eh I do wear a collar around other furries and my home, but never at my parents, too many questions that could lead to mum googling "furry" >_> Started wearing it when I was 18 :V


Google is the enemy! People always ask "is that a dog tag/chain/leash?" but they would never say collar. Whats up with people and not knowing the huge difference between tag,chain,leash, and collar. Most people own a dog and still don't know.


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Apr 15, 2010)

Hrm, lets see:
Just got my collar today, my friends think it looks good on me, and want me to wear it more, and my parents had a few good natured heckling jokes at me. overall, fairly good reaction


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 15, 2010)

Kvasir said:


> i last wore my collar a few months ago and i now want to wear it again but i cant find it.



watch out, they probably threw it away, my parents obvious tried (many times)


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 15, 2010)

I never wore one, and I never will.
simple reason; People will think I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh boy I do loves me some necro'd threads.


----------



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

I think I've worn my collar once out in public, 2.5 years ago.  It wasn't that appealing to me at the time, even though my fursona wears one, the sheer vibe of 'ooh, I'm doing something that is nonconforming and I'm totally hip!' didn't really ring with me.  I'm not anyone's pet, and I don't feel the need to draw that kind of attention to myself.  Its un to have, and now I think its more of a knick knack than a collar.  If I decide to wear it in the future, it will probably be in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh boy I do loves me some necro'd threads.


This one needs a little salt though... maybe a little more time in the grave... :V


----------



## Conker (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Say "no it's a sex toy" and you'd still be telling the truth.


That's what I was asked last week when I wore mine for the first, and possibly last, time :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

Collars are hot. A guy who can pull off a collar in public would be really sexy.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Collars are hot. A guy who can pull off a collar in public would be really sexy.


My friend did.    Also, My close friend just got one, so now I feel left out... :c


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Collars are hot. A guy who can pull off a collar in public would be really sexy.


I've been told I can pull it off. ;P


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's somethin'. Everyone go to www.collarfactory.com and take a screenshot of their favorite collar build and post it here, it seems more productive...


----------



## CFox (Apr 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This one needs a little salt though... maybe a little more time in the grave... :V



Needs some pepper too.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I've been told I can pull it off. ;P



I rest my case!


----------



## korychi (Apr 17, 2010)

Would wear a collar but my parents don't allow it.


----------



## Conker (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Collars are hot. A guy who can pull off a collar in public would be really sexy.


If only if only


----------



## Taralack (Apr 18, 2010)

korychi said:


> Would wear a collar but my parents don't allow it.



Move out.


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

korychi said:


> Would wear a collar but my parents don't allow it.



Wait till college.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Apr 18, 2010)

-Why do you wear them?: because I think they are cute, and its not like I'm going to wear a tail around all the time. 
-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one?: Uuh, back in high school no one really noticed or cared.
-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?: Um, I think about 17. I'm 19 now and ready to finally get another one. This time its not just going to be any random collar. I want it to match the one my fursona wears.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Needs some pepper too.



don't forget the garlic. it gives it that extra little kick. :3



korychi said:


> Would wear a collar but my parents don't allow it.



my parent(s) would most likely flip out and lecture me for 2 or so hours.



JamesB said:


> Wait till college.



lol, that works.


----------



## korychi (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> my parent(s) would most likely flip out and lecture me for 2 or so hours.



Hehe, my dad didn't really say anything when I said "God I want a collar so badly." except for "I'm not going to let you ruin your childhood to that extent.". My dad's cool with me being a furry, he lets me wear a tail and ears just not the collar. My mom knows I wear a tail and ears but I don't think she knows what a furry is and that I am one.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

korychi said:


> Hehe, my dad didn't really say anything when I said "God I want a collar so badly." except for "I'm not going to let you ruin your childhood to that extent.". My dad's cool with me being a furry, he lets me wear a tail and ears just not the collar. My mom knows I wear a tail and ears but I don't think she knows what a furry is and that I am one.



lol, you're lucky. my parents would obviously think i am some sick weirdo and shun me


----------



## Gillian01 (May 11, 2010)

Most of the people use leather dog collars which looks cool and useful to take care the dog when they are in yard or walking. The collars are like ornaments for the dogs which should be contented.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Gillian01 said:


> Most of the people *kill other animals to make collars* which looks cool and *are *useful to take care the dog when they are in *the *yard or walking. The collars are like ornaments for the dogs *who *should be contented.



Cool story bro.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Why was this thread bumped?


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why was this thread bumped?



Nufur.

nufur.

They don't get capitalization.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nufur.


Oh well.

hai guiz n e 1 wan be mai mazter i nedz collarz!?!?!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh well.
> 
> hai guiz n e 1 wan be mai mazter i nedz collarz!?!?!


 
We never finished our rice session...
Put your collar on, I'll go get the rice.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> We never finished our rice session...
> Put your collar on, I'll go get the rice.


kay


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Derp


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Derp


dederp


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> dederp


herpdederp


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> herpdederp


hurfdeherpdederp


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> herpdederp


 
Rice you, mother-ricer.
I ought to rice off your rice and rice it for all the ricing rice coming out of your mouth.

RICE.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hurfdeherpdederp


durrhurfdeherpdederp


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Derp





Heckler & Koch said:


> dederp





WillowWulf said:


> herpdederp



Pred.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 11, 2010)

Why is the thread called dog collars? :|
If you buy a custom collar on-line its not a dog collar...


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pred.


Pred? as in predator?

AWESOME!

I want his thermal helmet thing and crazy laser gun.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Pred? as in predator?
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> I want his thermal helmet thing and crazy laser gun.



It's humorous how people interpret that.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's humorous how people interpret that.


What? Predators are awesome.

GET TO DAH CHOPPA!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Pred? as in predator?
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> I want his thermal helmet thing and crazy laser gun.


 
I get to be the alien. Bring your 'spear'. â™¥


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I get to be the alien. Bring your 'spear'. â™¥



You copy/pasted that heart from one of Rob's posts.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You copy/pasted that heart from one of Rob's posts.


 
Heh heh.
Wrong.
I altered â™¥ to be bigger in size, and then colored it pink.
â™¥
â™¥
â™¥
â™¥
â™¥
â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Heh heh.
> Wrong!
> I altered â™¥ to be bigger in size, and then colored it pink.



That is the same thing that Rob said.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff? I'll wear a collar so it's on topic.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That is the same thing that Rob said.


 
â™¥ you, motherâ™¥er.


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> â™¥ you, motherâ™¥er.



I like the hearts more when they're black.

They look cooler.


----------



## Wulfe (May 11, 2010)

Who was the fucking retard who necro'd this topic? It really needs to die, or be locked


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I like the hearts more when they're black.
> 
> They look cooler.


 
â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥
Quit whining and be a man.

â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥
â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Who was the fucking retard who necro'd this topic? It really needs to die, or be locked


 
Officer Doofy, reporting for duty!


----------



## Atrak (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Quit whining and be a man.



About six of them showed up as unknown, even though they're all the same thing.

Nice.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 11, 2010)

-Why do you wear them?
As a fashion statement, and I love the feel of it on my neck.

-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first  saw you wearing one? (if no one around you knows that you wear a collar  then don't answer this question)
Family doesnt know, less they wouldnt understand.
General reactions in public is a lot of staring and confusing it for bdsm, like everyone at work.

-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?
22?

Mine


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 11, 2010)

I only wear them in bed. 
Or I make my partner wear it, if I'm in that kind of mood.


----------



## Shaui (May 11, 2010)

This thread is too fucking old plz lock it

EDIT: Yea, collars are cool, but I dunno if I would wear one.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 11, 2010)

If I didn't give a shit about what other people thought, I totally would wear a collar. 

However, I do give a shit, so I don't.


----------



## Conker (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I get to be the alien. Bring your 'spear'. â™¥


I fucking love that picture! 

Also, would you guys rage more if he had started a new thread on this topic, or bumped it?


----------



## Kiva (May 11, 2010)

No way I would ever do that around anyone . A tie with normal non-dress clothes occasionally, but a collar, never! D : But if people didn't care, maybe I would.


----------



## Wulfe (May 11, 2010)

Kifale said:


> No way I would ever do that around anyone . A tie with normal non-dress clothes occasionally, but a collar, never! D : But if people didn't care, maybe I would.



They dont care...I wear mine every where i literally only take it off for showers. Been wearing it since febuary or so, and no one cares that i wear it, hell people  hardly notice it


----------



## shady (May 12, 2010)

-Why do you wear them?
i like the feel and it stops people talking to me ^^ ( it has 8 spikes)

-What was the reaction you got from family and society when they first saw you wearing one?
i dont think they cared so much ^^

-How old were or are you when you last wore a dog collar?
just today! an im 18 <3

^^


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

Oh, look, I remember replying to this thread.

A month ago.

I know it's not THAT bad of a necro, but still... >:[

And still no.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

I would never wear a dog collar.

For the millionth time in this thread... :V


----------



## shady (May 12, 2010)

i just wanted to talk to someone ;~;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2010)

This thread again... *facepalm*

Answers 
- 'cuz I can...
- They don't give a shit (Take the hint necromancer)
- Yesterday (18 )


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

shady said:


> i just wanted to talk to someone ;~;


Ok then.

Why herro thar.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 12, 2010)

shady said:


> i just wanted to talk to someone ;~;


 
May I show you to my good friend the chatroom then?

I hear there are quite a few characters on that there chatroom :3


----------



## FurBall11 (May 12, 2010)

I wear collars anywhere that I want people to spit on me, beat me up, and generally clusterfuck me.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

My boyfriend makes me wear one during sex sometimes...

It _is_ a bit hot to be held on a leash.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Faris said:


> My boyfriend makes me wear one during sex sometimes...
> 
> It _is_ a bit hot to be held on a leash.


thanks I totally needed to know this.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> thanks I totally needed to know this.


Gonna try it out now?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> thanks I totally needed to know this.



I know I did.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Gonna try it out now?


I don't have anyone to try it with.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have anyone to try it with.



Why hello there.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why hello there.


I'd rather it be a girl.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> thanks I totally needed to know this.



I can go into greater detail if you want


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Faris said:


> I can go into greater detail if you want


Sure why not go ahead.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sure why not go ahead.



First we get out the rope for the wrists and then comes the dog collar. But before we actually start he has to drink about a gallon of water


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Faris said:


> First we get out the rope for the wrists and then comes the dog collar. But before we actually start he has to drink about a gallon of water


Sounds like quite the party. Is it anything like this?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like quite the party. Is it anything like this?



I'll bet the Wiimote can be involved somehow. I'll leave it to your imagination.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'll bet the Wiimote can be involved somehow. I'll leave it to your imagination.



Of course I use the ribbed covers for the Wiimote.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Faris said:


> Of course I use the ribbed covers for the Wiimote.


You didn't answer my question, is it like that LSD trip of a .gif or not?


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You didn't answer my question, is it like that LSD trip of a .gif or not?



Somewhat, only throw in a couple more dicks and some ice cubes.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Faris said:


> Somewhat, only throw in a couple more dicks and some ice cubes.


Can you do that to me


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can you do that to me



How much money you got on you?


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Faris said:


> How much money you got on you?


like $20. =[


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> like $20. =[



$20 gets you 3 hours and I'll even throw in some chili peppers


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Faris said:


> $20 gets you 3 hours and I'll even throw in some chili peppers


Sounds like a hell of a night. Count me in.


----------



## Tao (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like a hell of a night. Count me in.



Alright, first thing's first. Drink these ants in sugar water. Stimulates the body but side affects include cumming ants.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like a hell of a night. Count me in.



But if you call right now we'll double the offer! That's right, two sluts for a length of 3 hours for only $19.95!


----------



## Fallenmink (May 12, 2010)

I may have one, I may not; I admit to nothing.


----------



## Isis (May 13, 2010)

-I want people to know I am an animal inside, I also wear ears and a tail to school.
-Jokes were made, I survived.
-I last wore one three months ago, my little sister started wearing it and ears.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 13, 2010)

Isis said:


> -I want people to know I am an animal inside, I also wear ears and a tail to school.


 
Jump off a cliff, please.


----------



## HuskyMan (May 13, 2010)

FurBall11 said:


> I wear collars anywhere that I want people to spit on me, beat me up, and generally clusterfuck me.


 

it's an amazing feeling now is it??


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> I may have one, I may not; I admit to nothing.


We all know you have one.

You would... bastard.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We all know you have one.
> 
> You would... bastard.




Well, 



Spoiler



it was a birthday present, douche. :|



Whoreslut.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No excuses.

And I am not a slut. =[


----------



## Fallenmink (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No excuses.



Well, shit. 



> And I am not a slut. =[






> Species: .../fox/...



Sure looks like a whoreslut to me. Douche.   (Nice not denying the whore part, though.)</offtopic>


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Well, shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was a slut I would wear a collar.

I don't. >=[


----------



## Fallenmink (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I was a slut I would wear a collar.
> 
> I don't. >=[




Totally not true, don't apply your filthy slut logic here.

I should make this post somewhat on topic: it's black.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Totally not true, don't apply your filthy slut logic here.


Well I'm still not a slut.

Now give me a collar and rape me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

HAAAAAAAAAH.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm still not a slut.
> 
> Now give me a collar and rape me.




Will do cap'n.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Will do cap'n.


I knew I could count on you.

But on a more serious and on topic note, I don't think I'll ever really wear a collar...

I said I'd never be a furry though and here I am. Who fucking knows? :V


----------



## Fallenmink (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I knew I could count on you.
> 
> But on a more serious and on topic note, I don't think I'll ever really wear a collar...
> 
> I said I'd never be a furry though and here I am. Who fucking knows? :V




*Do it faggot.*


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I knew I could count on you.
> 
> But on a more serious and on topic note, I don't think I'll ever really wear a collar...
> 
> I said I'd never be a furry though and here I am. Who fucking knows? :V


 
Let's rice.


[yt]Sf8cM7f6P2I[/yt]


----------



## Thallis (May 13, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Let's rice.
> 
> 
> VIDYA



Wtf did I just watch?


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Let's rice.
> 
> 
> [yt]Sf8cM7f6P2I[/yt]


NO



Fallenmink said:


> *Do it faggot.*


Why? =[


----------



## Fallenmink (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why? =[




Because peer pressure is a bitch. No other reason, really; you'll cave in eventually, and I'll laugh.




Spoiler



PEEEEEEEEEER PREASSUUUUUUUUUUURE


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Because peer pressure is a bitch. No other reason, really; you'll cave in eventually, and I'll laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then everyone would be like LOLFURRY at me, and I'd look weird wearing one.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But then everyone would be like LOLFURRY at me, and I'd look weird wearing one.




Exactly.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> Exactly.


But that's not a good thing.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 13, 2010)

Nothing sexier than collars in bed.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But that's not a good thing.



For you, maybe; for everyone else it's funny.


----------



## Mentova (May 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Nothing sexier than collars in bed.



I wouldn't know.



Fallenmink said:


> For you, maybe; for everyone else it's funny.


But I like dressing how I like. =[


----------



## kuwaizair (May 14, 2010)

I wanted to get a tiny dog one for my wrist, a pretty leather one with the works.

the idea of 13-16 year olds wearing dog_ collars in public _kind of bothers me (plus how is someone going to know they wear it for "I'm a furry/therian" reasons and some kind of fetishy reason)


----------



## littleblue-fox (May 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Nothing sexier than collars in bed.


oooh yes! whole heartedly agree 

I wear mine to meets and occassionally when im out with mates at the weekend, usually to the Catty (rock/metal night club in my city). 

i have a cute little pink one with a big bell though so my parents don't bother about it and just think it's some strange piece of jewellery (tbh, since i like dressing in Sweet Lolita, they get more confused about that )


----------



## takker (May 16, 2010)

~shrugs~.. id wear one if i had one... i should go buy one lol... and on a heads up i would care less about what people would think about it


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

I still won't wear one.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still won't wear one.



Why? What do you have against collars? :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Why? What do you have against collars? :V



They are stupid to wear in public and make you feel weird alone.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> They are stupid to wear in public and make you feel weird alone.


And?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> And?



Why wear one when it is silly.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Why wear one when it is silly.


Because I can... No other reasoning than that...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Because I can... No other reasoning than that...


That is kinda like saying you'll piss next to the urinal cause you can. :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That is kinda like saying you'll piss next to the urinal cause you can. :V


Are you coming on to me? :V


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> They are stupid to wear in public and make you feel weird alone.



It's perfectly acceptable to wear collars in public at my school.  Tons of people do it.  When people see collars, they don't associate it with being furry.

And it only makes you feel weird alone if you're one of those ridiculously self-conscious people.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

I'd wear one more than likely


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> It's perfectly acceptable to wear collars in public at my school.  Tons of people do it.  When people see collars, they don't associate it with being furry.
> 
> And it only makes you feel weird alone if you're one of those ridiculously self-conscious people.



It is weird.
Also, your school is bat-shit insane.


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Are you coming on to me? :V



...the species set as fox didn't give me away, did it?


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is weird.



I still don't see how it's any different from wearing a necklace or something.

Edited for ninja edit:

You're saying that UCSD is a batshit insane school? :V


----------



## takker (May 16, 2010)

~shrugs~ everyones got there own opinions on the subject i suppose... as for me id most likely wear one in public


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I still don't see how it's any different from  wearing a necklace or something.
> 
> Edited for ninja edit:
> 
> You're saying that UCSD is a batshit insane school? :V



There is quite a difference. This is what most people think of when you say collar as a clothing.

It is in California isn't it?


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> There is quite a difference. This is what most people think of when you say collar as a clothing.



When you say "I wear a collar," people don't assume you mean a collared shirt.

Edit: goddamn it stop making ninja edits

Well yes last time I checked San Diego was in California.  Also, see sidebar.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

It wouldn't look good if I wore one.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> When you say "I wear a collar," people don't assume you mean a collared shirt.
> 
> Edit: goddamn it stop making ninja edits
> 
> Well yes last time I checked San Diego was in California.  Also, see sidebar.



Let's yiffy yaffy. I might change my opinion.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Let's yiffy yaffy. I might change my opinion.



When I first read that I thought you said:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> When I first read that I thought you said:



Never had that.

Seriously, I've never seen anyone say, "Wow...the collar is awesome."

They've always lifted a eyebrow.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Never had that.
> 
> Seriously, I've never seen anyone say, "Wow...the collar is awesome."
> 
> They've always lifted a eyebrow.



 Which state do you live in?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Which state do you live in?



I've lived in two and it wasn't the norm. Right now, on the moons of Mars.


Maryland in the past, Texas currently.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

Ah. That's probably why.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Ah. That's probably why.



Funny how I came to the same assumption when I noticed you were from California.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Funny how I came to the same assumption when I noticed you were from California.



V:

California's awesome.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

God damnit I gave you guys a reason why I don't wear one and you skipped over it.


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit I gave you guys a reason why I don't wear one and you skipped over it.


 Is it because you're too sexy to?


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Is it because you're too sexy to?


No, I am not sexy at all.

However, wearing one would make me look even less sexy.


----------



## takker (May 16, 2010)

is it ok if im interested (and loling) at this dispute about collars?


----------



## selkie (May 16, 2010)

_are you kidding me how many times do we have to talk about collars_
Someone just sticky this, it's old.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

selkie said:


> _are you kidding me how many times do we have to talk about collars_
> Someone just sticky this, it's old.



You're old.


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You're old.


 Doom is old.

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Doom is old.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...



>:[

Apparently it still gives you orgasms.


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> >:[
> 
> Apparently it still gives you orgasms.


 It also causes school shootings. CUZ COLUMBINE WAZ CAUSED BY DOOM!!!!!!!!!!1!

Just kidding. It's a great game.


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

Very fancy collar.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 16, 2010)

[yt]nwpUsqNwhLs[/yt]

Yep, you guys let me down by resurrecting this bitch :V


----------



## takker (May 16, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Very fancy collar.


i LOL'D


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> V:
> 
> California's awesome.


Some parts are not all >.> anyways if anyone has a collar at college your either praised or glared at depends on crowd and beliefs


----------



## Oovie (May 16, 2010)

Ties and bow ties for birds? I like that, we're fancy!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Collars are really just for canines (and fags), is there some reptilian alternative perhaps?


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Collars are really just for canines (and fags), is there some reptilian alternative perhaps?


No, nobody likes reptiles.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, nobody likes reptiles.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I am not sexy at all.
> 
> However, wearing one would make me look even less sexy.



Not to most furries. :/


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, nobody likes reptiles.


I like me very much, thank you.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Not to most furries. :/



Well I don't want to look sexy to most furries....

...only the sane female ones.



Kellie Gator said:


> I like me very much, thank you.


Lies, all lies! :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I don't want to look sexy to most furries....
> 
> ...only the sane female ones.


There aren't any sane female furries. 

How about getting with me instead? ;3


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There aren't any sane female furries.
> 
> How about getting with me instead? ;3


Oh murr, I like the way you think kitty...

Want some milk?


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh murr, I like the way you think kitty...
> 
> Want some milk?


I don't think that's milk....

....but ok ;3


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think that's milk....
> 
> ....but ok ;3


Mmmmm yeah...

Judging by your avatar, I bet you'd look sexy in a collar, wanna try mine on?


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mmmmm yeah...
> 
> Judging by your avatar, I bet you'd look sexy in a collar, wanna try mine on?


Only if you keep that sexy fursuit on, baby ;P


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Only if you keep that sexy fursuit on, baby ;P


Why would I take it off? It's not as fun that way.

You have SPH in yours, right sexy?


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would I take it off? It's not as fun that way.
> 
> You have SPH in yours, right sexy?


Duh. We got them made to match. Why wouldn't I have them?


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Duh. We got them made to match. Why wouldn't I have them?


Good point.

Now let's put those SPH to good use, shall we?


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good point.
> 
> Now let's put those SPH to good use, shall we?


You're not even going buy me dinner first? >.>


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're not even going buy me dinner first? >.>


If you want dinner you're gunna have to work for it.

I call top, so get down on all 4s and get ready for some tender lovin's.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you want dinner you're gunna have to work for it.
> 
> I call top, so get down on all 4s and get ready for some tender lovin's.


You know how I like it ;3


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You know how I like it ;3


Hell yeah I do.

What kinda lube do you want? I got some flavored kind, if you wanna use it.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 17, 2010)

But seriously guys, this is getting absurd.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> But seriously guys, this is getting absurd.


Wait, what?


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> But seriously guys, this is getting absurd.


Do you want in? I'm sorry we were being inconsiderate and selfish :c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

What did I just read...


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What did I just read...


I see your custom user title ;3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I see your custom user title ;3



Well, it's true..

but then I pop a boner for everyone so it isn't special.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well, it's true..



That combined with your AV is epic contradiction. >.<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> That combined with your AV is epic contradiction. >.<



No it isn't. I'm just stating I have a constant boner.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No it isn't. I'm just stating I have a constant boner.


That's a serious medical condition bro.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's a serious medical condition bro.



Well I can't help it if you all are so damn hot. Help me by being ugly. :V

And the winking in the above post didn't help.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No it isn't. I'm just stating I have a constant boner.



You say "stop being sluts" then say you have an erection for everyone you encounter.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well I can't help it if you all are so damn hot. Help me by being ugly. :V


No deal... :/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> You say "stop being sluts" then say you have an erection for everyone you encounter.



But a slut is having sex with everyone you encounter. d:



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No deal... :/



THEN HELP RELIEVE IT


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> THEN HELP RELIEVE IT


HA! you wish...


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

I'd like to make your eyes bloodshot...if you know what I mean. ;3


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd like to make your eyes bloodshot...if you know what I mean. ;3


Not until I finish up with you.

Remember, I got my dick bitten off by a rabid fox and had to stick it back on with a toothpick and pubic hair so I have no feeling in it and can go for _hours_.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not until I finish up with you.
> 
> Remember, I got my dick bitten off by a rabid fox and had to stick it back on with a toothpick and pubic hair so I have no feeling in it and can go for _hours_.


Dude, that's nothing. My liquid acid being spilt on mine totally trumps that.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

GOD DAMN I'M CONFUSED I DON'T KNOW WHO'S WHO ANYMORE


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> HA! you wish...



Your right...I would want another with more endurance than what you have, lizard.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your right...I would want another with more endurance than what you have, lizard.


;3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ;3



ohey baby! I heard you completed a marathon with Heckler...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your right...I would want another with more endurance than what you have, lizard.


>:[ *shoots blood in your eyes*


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ohey baby! I heard you completed a marathon with Heckler...


Yeah, but it wasn't gay.

I get so much pussy IRL and have so many hot chicks to sleep with I can't be gay.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, but it wasn't gay.
> 
> I get so much pussy IRL and have so many hot chicks to sleep with I can't be gay.


Me too, bro. I totally hooked up with this hot chick the other day. So fine. She was a bit crazy though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> >:[ *shoots blood in your eyes*



GROSS LUBE IS GROSS!

This is why we can't do anything nice.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Me too, bro. I totally hooked up with this hot chick the other day. So fine. She was a bit crazy though.


I like hooking up with crazy chicks though, they're better in bed.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like hooking up with crazy chicks though, they're better in bed.


 Not as good as I am.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not as good as I am.


Mmmmm yeah I know from experience.

No homo.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> GROSS LUBE IS GROSS!


It's supposed to be especially foul to canines and felines...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

So I heard you guys like fish sticks.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mmmmm yeah I know from experience.
> 
> No homo.


It's because we double teamed that playboy model. Just for clarification.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's because we double teamed that playboy model. Just for clarification.


Yeah that was wonderful, and not homo.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

Hey you two, get a room.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah that was wonderful, and not homo.


Actually, it was homo for a second. I felt your balls touch mine dude.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Actually, it was homo for a second. I felt your balls touch mine dude.


LUL FURFAGS


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Actually, it was homo for a second. I felt your balls touch mine dude.


awww shit! That's nasty dude! D=


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> awww shit! That's nasty dude! D=


Yeah, let's pretend it never happened.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Except I won't forget.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Except I won't forget.


Because you're gay.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, let's pretend it never happened.


Of course brah.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because you're gay.



Not quite.

I didn't have my balls touch with Heckler.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Not quite.
> 
> I didn't have my balls touch with Heckler.


Yes you did, that one time...

We declared no homo though.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

That means it's ok \:3/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes you did, that one time...
> 
> We declared no homo though.



Wait, you said you didn't remember. I even drugged you...


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That means it's ok \:3/


Chyeah! highfive!


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

So yeah, dog collars. They're awesome.

I wouldn't wear one, though. I'm a cat.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So yeah, dog collars. They're awesome.
> 
> I wouldn't wear one, though. I'm a cat.


I wouldn't. I don't really like them. They wouldn't look good on me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So yeah, dog collars. They're awesome.
> 
> I wouldn't wear one, though. I'm a cat.



...I figured you for a fox.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't. I don't really like them. They wouldn't look good on me.


Yeah. You're too manly to wear one.

I think I could pull one off, though. I'd look cute :3.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah. You're too manly to wear one.
> 
> I think I could pull one off, though. I'd look cute :3.


I donno, it's less of that and more of it would clash with my style, so to speak.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

Or that it looks completely retarded on anyone.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Or that it looks completely retarded on anyone.


You're so intolerant.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Or that it looks completely retarded on anyone.


Boldfaced lie. 


Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, it's less of that and more of it would clash with my style, so to speak.


I don't know, it goes pretty good with sunglasses, an attack dog, and airsoft guns.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Boldfaced lie.
> 
> I don't know, it goes pretty good with sunglasses, an attack dog, and airsoft guns.


It might. I'll have to find out.

brb stealing my dog's collar.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It might. I'll have to find out.
> 
> brb stealing my dog's collar.


You have to show me a picture if you do wear it.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You have to show me a picture if you do wear it.


Of course.

I'll post it in the mugshot thread.

Crotch censored, of course.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

I used to wear a dog collar all the time..
now I wear a fox collar.

ba-dum-tiss!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 17, 2010)

Wow HK and Jashwa that's a frickin' brilliant fur fagsuit you got there!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

amidoinitrite?


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

Thread locked, derailed.


----------

